# National Lordstown Meet 2013 - Friday, May 17th



## XtremeRevolution (Jan 19, 2012)

*National Lordstown Meet 2013*
​
*Date:**Friday, May 17th* has been finalized as a date for the National Lordstown Meet. This meet will be hosted by the Lordstown Cruze assembly plant as well as the Union hall and will include a tour of the Lordstown Cruze Assembly Plant as well as a cookout hosted by the Union Hall in their outdoor pavilion.
​This was previously discussed in length in this thread: http://www.cruzetalk.com/forum/18-e...meet-coming-lordstown-tour-spring-2013-a.html​

*Attendance:*As noted in the previous thread, the slots are limited to *40 members*. If you want to come, let me know in this thread and I will add you to the waiting list. As we already have two additional members on the waiting list, here's how this is going to work. I will send out a mass-message to everyone on this list requesting a confirmation of attendance. You will have one month from now (February 25th) to respond confirming that you are making plans to attend. 
​On March 25th, I will send out a second roll call to all members on the list requesting a confirmation of attendance. I suspect that we will have a few people drop out due to changes in plans and so forth as the date draws near, making room for those on the waiting list. At that point, you will have until April 25th to respond. 

If you do not respond to the roll call either in this thread or in a PM to me in response to my mass-mailing, you will be be swapped with someone on the waiting list. I'd like to have as close to 40 members as possible. *If you discover that you are no longer able to come, I need you to let me know ASAP so someone on the waiting list can use your slot. *
​*Location*The address of the Lordstown Assembly Plant is: *2300 Hallock Young Rd Warren, OH 44481*. We will try to all meet at the same hotel as we should be able to get a group rate for that. I will get the location of the union hall soon. 

The address of the local union hall is: *11471 Reuther Dr, Warren, OH 44481*. This is a 5 minute drive from the plant. 
​*Items for Discussion:
*

[*=1]Need to set times. What time do we want the tour to start? Keep in mind you will probably want to grab breakfast beforehand, and we will be driving from a hotel as far as 20 minutes away. I assume the tour will take no more than two hours, so to be safe, we can plan to meet at the union hall 3 hours after the start of the tour.
[*=1]Need to find a hotel that will give us a good group rate. Since many people are driving in from quite a ways away, let's try to keep this affordable. Unless Holday Inn has extremely good rates, I'd like to find something more on the budget side of things. I need someone to volunteer to take care of reservations and to price shop around. As of now, it looks like we need 36 rooms, assuming those who are bringing their girlfriends don't mind sharing a room.
[*=1]Any alternate activities? Anyone want to have dinner together on Thursday night? Breakfast on Friday morning? Dinner on Friday night after the meet? I understand that having a group activity with 40 people won't exactly be easy, but some will be coming from quite a ways away, so it sure wouldn't hurt to spend more time with them if they want to stay a while longer. Quaker City Motorsports Park has a Test n Tune on Friday as well. Gates open at 5:00 PM. It's not very far from the plant, but I'm not sure if everyone would be interested in going. Throw out some ideas guys.
[*=1]Would any vendors like to sponsor a raffle?
[*=1]Are there any other topics you guys want to discuss related to the meet?

*ATTENDEES:*
*RSVP Total: 33* (*31 *confirmed)
*xtremerevolution + wife*
*tecollins1*
*ErikBEggs*
*OnlyTaurus*
*EcoDave*
*XtremeAaron*
*NYCruze2012*
*jnoobs + 1*
*AutumnCruzeRS
Sunline Fan*
*Aftica + 1*
*clump + girlfriend*
*hificruzer226*
*terrym*
*ericpj*
*H3LLON3ARTH*
*braggen88*
*CRUISE-CRUZE** + 1*
*evilelmo20 + 1*
*2012LTZPRETTYLIGHTBLUE + 1*
*gt_cristian + 1*
*UlyssesSG +1*


*Waiting List: 0*


*Interested: 7*
Starks8 + wife
Poje
The_Madcat
Cruzer_1
4SidedDie
snoball
Starchy

*No reply to RSVP:*
Matt585 + girlfriend
rmass09
papoose42

*Exempt*: 1
*crmcknight*


----------



## H3LLON3ARTH (Dec 16, 2011)

Well what about 10 am then we can eat lunch at like 2 pm

Sent from my Droid using AutoGuide.Com Free App


----------



## Sunline Fan (Jul 29, 2012)

On the company calendar:

View attachment 10418



Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## XtremeRevolution (Jan 19, 2012)

H3LLON3ARTH said:


> Well what about 10 am then we can eat lunch at like 2 pm
> 
> Sent from my Droid using AutoGuide.Com Free App


I think a 10:00 AM start time would work well. Lunch at 2:00 will also work well. 

Anyone have a better idea, or is this good?


----------



## tecollins1 (Nov 6, 2011)

Did they say if they will be providing any food for the pavilion. Or are we bringing our own food/money?


Sent from AutoGuide.com App


----------



## XtremeRevolution (Jan 19, 2012)

tecollins1 said:


> Did they say if they will be providing any food for the pavilion. Or are we bringing our own food/money?
> 
> 
> Sent from AutoGuide.com App


I will be working out the details on this within the next few weeks, but my previous conversation with Glenn (President of the Union Hall in the region) regarding food and costs indicated that he would have no issues getting funding approved by the board for this event. I still need to work through the details on that to get a definitive answer.


----------



## Matt585 (Dec 19, 2012)

i cannot wait for this honestly... going to be awesome.


----------



## GoldenCruze (Dec 18, 2011)

I still plan on being there. For me, the hotel will depend on the start time of the tour. Maybe I'll stay overnight anyway. I'm picturing a parade of Cruzen going from the hotel to the plant...


----------



## NYCruze2012 (Jan 16, 2012)

NyCruze2012 reporting as ordered sir! I cannot wait to go this is going to be epic!

Sent from my Telefunken U47 Electronic Response Unit


----------



## Matt585 (Dec 19, 2012)

XtremeRevolution said:


> Need to find a hotel that will give us a good group rate. Since many people are driving in from quite a ways away, let's try to keep this affordable. Unless Holday Inn has extremely good rates, I'd like to find something more on the budget side of things. I need someone to volunteer to take care of reservations and to price shop around. As of now, it looks like we need 36 rooms, assuming those who are bringing their girlfriends don't mind sharing a room.​




If you *DO* mind sharing a room with your girlfriend, my girlfriend and i are open to that kind of thing. :th_coolio:​


----------



## The_Madcat (Oct 6, 2012)

Matt585 said:


> If you *DO* mind sharing a room with your girlfriend, my girlfriend and i are open to that kind of thing. :th_coolio:[/CENTER]



:signs015:


----------



## H3LLON3ARTH (Dec 16, 2011)

I was thinking we all meet for breakfast and then mob to the plant.

Sent from my Droid using AutoGuide.Com Free App


----------



## NYCruze2012 (Jan 16, 2012)

H3LLON3ARTH said:


> I was thinking we all meet for breakfast and then mob to the plant.
> 
> Sent from my Droid using AutoGuide.Com Free App


I like that idea! 

Sent from my Telefunken U47 Electronic Response Unit


----------



## XtremeAaron (Jan 22, 2012)

I live about an hour away from the plant, so I wont need a hotel room. That being said I did just call holiday inn and asked what they're group rate would be. I was told normal booking would be $119 a night and the group rate is still $109 a night. FYI.


----------



## Matt585 (Dec 19, 2012)

XtremeAaron said:


> I live about an hour away from the plant, so I wont need a hotel room. That being said I did just call holiday inn and asked what they're group rate would be. I was told normal booking would be $119 a night and the group rate is still $109 a night. FYI.



tell them todo it for 50 bucks a night or we'll all just sleep in the lobby. Scare tactics work. usually


----------



## XtremeRevolution (Jan 19, 2012)

XtremeAaron said:


> I live about an hour away from the plant, so I wont need a hotel room. That being said I did just call holiday inn and asked what they're group rate would be. I was told normal booking would be $119 a night and the group rate is still $109 a night. FYI.


That would be too expensive for me considering the area and the rates I got when I went out for the tour back in August. I was expecting more in the $50-$60 range.


----------



## Matt585 (Dec 19, 2012)

ya 10 bucks off is stupid considering were giving them a definate 30+ rooms that night...


----------



## XtremeAaron (Jan 22, 2012)

XtremeRevolution said:


> That would be too expensive for me considering the area and the rates I got when I went out for the tour back in August. I was expecting more in the $50-$60 range.


I know, just wanted to share the answer I got, cross it off the list. I wouldnt pay that much either!



Matt585 said:


> ya 10 bucks off is stupid considering were giving them a definate 30+ rooms that night...


I agree.


----------



## rmass09 (Apr 17, 2011)

The ZIP in the address for lordstown is wrong , its 44481. I may not need a hotel if we cant find one with enough rooms, as I have a friend who lives nearby. But I'd like to be in the thick of it with everyone if possible


----------



## 2013Cruze (Aug 4, 2012)

We're in I will be putting in for my Vacation time first thing Monday.


----------



## 2013Cruze (Aug 4, 2012)

Just wondering XR any answer about the shirts LOL.


----------



## XtremeRevolution (Jan 19, 2012)

rmass09 said:


> The ZIP in the address for lordstown is wrong , its 44481. I may not need a hotel if we cant find one with enough rooms, as I have a friend who lives nearby. But I'd like to be in the thick of it with everyone if possible


Thanks for pointing that out. I fixed it. I have no idea where the original zip code came from. 



2013Cruze said:


> Just wondering XR any answer about the shirts LOL.


I did not get a chance to ask about that. I haven't forgotten, and there is time. I just wanted to iron out the bigger details first since we need to get them approved by the people at Lordstown for planning purposes. We can worry about less time-sensitive things later.


----------



## coinneach (Apr 10, 2012)

I'm in, definite.


----------



## XtremeRevolution (Jan 19, 2012)

Roll call was sent out to all confirmed attendees. Please check your PM box.


----------



## Matt585 (Dec 19, 2012)

Done. 


Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## OnlyTaurus (Mar 20, 2012)

Count me in Andrei. Not sure if Im'green' because Im on mobile app right now. But I'm in. 

Sent from my DROID BIONIC using AutoGuide.Com Free App


----------



## XtremeRevolution (Jan 19, 2012)

Unfortunately, sciphi is no longer able to make it due to work obligations, so I've moved CRUISE-CRUZE into his slot from the waiting list. 

If anyone wants to come to this, let me know as soon as you can so I can get you on the waiting list. We've already had two people that had to back out, and I'm pretty sure we'll have some more as things will inevitably come up.


----------



## vulpinethrone31 (Aug 26, 2012)

I guess i am first..on the waiting list haha. If it matters rite now XR i am in on that date


----------



## XtremeRevolution (Jan 19, 2012)

Finally got around to reading all of my PMs regarding this. We had a few members drop out, but gained 3 more. The RSVP list is currently full, but the waiting list is empty. Out of the 40 members who have submitted an RSVP, 21 have sent me a confirmation that they are coming so far. If you want to go, sign up!


----------



## CRUISE-CRUZE (Nov 8, 2010)

XtremeRevolution said:


> Unfortunately, sciphi is no longer able to make it due to work obligations, so I've moved CRUISE-CRUZE into his slot from the waiting list.
> 
> If anyone wants to come to this, let me know as soon as you can so I can get you on the waiting list. We've already had two people that had to back out, and I'm pretty sure we'll have some more as things will inevitably come up.


 Thanks XtremeRevolution!


----------



## ErikBEggs (Aug 20, 2011)

I am 95% sure I will be at this as of now but I will know more closer to the RSVP date.

For activities, Thursday a later dinner is a good idea for people that are close-ish. The more acquainted we get with each other the better 

Thursday night dinner & chill. Breakfast in the morning at the hotel would be great, then head to the tour at 9 or 10 am. A lunch barbeque / picnic outdoor spot sounds better than a restaurant ya know? Test and tune that Friday night is a nice event as well! I suspect most people will want to stay overnight Friday obviously from the long day so we would have a good turnout for that.


----------



## XtremeRevolution (Jan 19, 2012)

Guys, please, check your inbox on this forum and respond to my message including your name, number, and e-mail address. I cannot confirm you as going until I get that response, and if I don't get that response by the 25th of February, I'm moving you off the RSVP list and into the "interested" list.


----------



## H3LLON3ARTH (Dec 16, 2011)

ErikBEggs said:


> I am 95% sure I will be at this as of now but I will know more closer to the RSVP date.
> 
> For activities, Thursday a later dinner is a good idea for people that are close-ish. The more acquainted we get with each other the better
> 
> Thursday night dinner & chill. Breakfast in the morning at the hotel would be great, then head to the tour at 9 or 10 am. A lunch barbeque / picnic outdoor spot sounds better than a restaurant ya know? Test and tune that Friday night is a nice event as well! I suspect most people will want to stay overnight Friday obviously from the long day so we would have a good turnout for that.


I'm down for a dinner on Thursday if I pull in to town early enough I'm leaving two days before the meet gonna love the 1400 mile journey never been that far north east before.

Sent from my Droid using AutoGuide.Com Free App


----------



## XtremeRevolution (Jan 19, 2012)

I updated the original post with the address of the union hall. 

I've confirmed that the union hall will be hosting a cookout for us when we get there. 

Come on guys...free tour of the birthplace of your Cruze, and a free lunch afterward? This should be quite a lot of fun.


----------



## vulpinethrone31 (Aug 26, 2012)

yea man cant wait, ill stay for a couple days so I am down for what ever yall want to do


----------



## oMAHONEYo (Mar 23, 2012)

Sorry I've been so busy/not active guys. Just signed a lease for my business last week and have been out finding everything I need for it. Super crazy...

But I am REALLY excited for this! 


Sent from AutoGuide.com App


----------



## vulpinethrone31 (Aug 26, 2012)

what's everyone's plan for hotels and price range so we can get the ball rolling on that


----------



## H3LLON3ARTH (Dec 16, 2011)

vulpinethrone31 said:


> what's everyone's plan for hotels and price range so we can get the ball rolling on that


I think xr is going to make arrangements.

Sent from my Droid using AutoGuide.Com Free App


----------



## XtremeRevolution (Jan 19, 2012)

H3LLON3ARTH said:


> I think xr is going to make arrangements.
> 
> Sent from my Droid using AutoGuide.Com Free App


You guys are more than welcome to volunteer to set stuff up like that. Just keep in mind we have people coming from pretty far away that already have big expenses related to the trip. With a large group rate, we should be able to knock the cost down to $50-$60 a night for a decent place. 

We won't know how many people are coming until I get confirmations from all members on that list. Right now, we're missing some confirmations. We will also need to ask how many people will be needing a room, as many of our users will be relatively close by and can probably just wake up a bit earlier in the morning and make the drive without needing a hotel. 

Out of the 28 members that confirmed, 4 of those live in Ohio, two live in Pennsylvania, and three live in New York. Just something to consider. I think we will have to wait until I get my second roll call e-mails out. How much time in advance to hotels usually need to book a group rate?


----------



## vulpinethrone31 (Aug 26, 2012)

Yea I was thinking what you said in the last part of your reply about how far in advance we need to book to get lets say an even 20 rooms so I figured I would just start some dialect on it. I can make a few phone calls here shortly and see who will be able to give us the best rates and just get a feel for whats to come. What do you think?


----------



## H3LLON3ARTH (Dec 16, 2011)

vulpinethrone31 said:


> Yea I was thinking what you said in the last part of your reply about how far in advance we need to book to get lets say an even 20 rooms so I figured I would just start some dialect on it. I can make a few phone calls here shortly and see who will be able to give us the best rates and just get a feel for whats to come. What do you think?


I don't mind to share a room wth someone I'm coming in on Thursday because I'm traviling 1400 miles.

Sent from my Droid using AutoGuide.Com Free App


----------



## XtremeRevolution (Jan 19, 2012)

vulpinethrone31 said:


> Yea I was thinking what you said in the last part of your reply about how far in advance we need to book to get lets say an even 20 rooms so I figured I would just start some dialect on it. I can make a few phone calls here shortly and see who will be able to give us the best rates and just get a feel for whats to come. What do you think?


Go for it. Be sure to ask how far in advance we need to book the room.


----------



## vulpinethrone31 (Aug 26, 2012)

yea same here so I will be there for a few days. Anybody know if they are going for a day or making a trip out of it and going for a few days? I know its kinda far off but just seeing if we can maybe get some other side things togeather.


----------



## vulpinethrone31 (Aug 26, 2012)

XtremeRevolution said:


> Go for it. Be sure to ask how far in advance we need to book the room.


Will do.


----------



## H3LLON3ARTH (Dec 16, 2011)

vulpinethrone31 said:


> yea same here so I will be there for a few days. Anybody know if they are going for a day or making a trip out of it and going for a few days? I know its kinda far off but just seeing if we can maybe get some other side things togeather.


I'm going to be there Thursday, Friday, Saturday leaving Sunday.

Sent from my Droid using AutoGuide.Com Free App


----------



## vulpinethrone31 (Aug 26, 2012)

I am thinking of going to cedar point ohio to that roller coaster park since it like 2 hours away from Lordstown.


----------



## H3LLON3ARTH (Dec 16, 2011)

vulpinethrone31 said:


> I am thinking of going to cedar point ohio to that roller coaster park since it like 2 hours away from Lordstown.


That would be a cool trip for Saturday I wanted to see a great lake


Sent from my Droid using AutoGuide.Com Free App


----------



## vulpinethrone31 (Aug 26, 2012)

yea its on a island on the water with beaches and hotels


----------



## rmass09 (Apr 17, 2011)

Only negative to Cedar Point is you can spend hours in line for one ride... Kings Island FTW


----------



## vulpinethrone31 (Aug 26, 2012)

does the fast pass work?


----------



## NYCruze2012 (Jan 16, 2012)

My plan is to leave New York and drive the 436 miles and arrive late Thursday afternoon. I was going to stay all day Friday and leave on Saturday. I've never seen any of the Great Lakes before so I could very easily be persuaded to stay all day Saturday and leave Sunday. I think a great lakes trip would be amazing!

Sent from my Telefunken U47 Electronic Response Unit


----------



## XtremeRevolution (Jan 19, 2012)

NYCruze2012 said:


> My plan is to leave New York and drive the 436 miles and arrive late Thursday afternoon. I was going to stay all day Friday and leave on Saturday. I've never seen any of the Great Lakes before so I could very easily be persuaded to stay all day Saturday and leave Sunday. I think a great lakes trip would be amazing!
> 
> Sent from my Telefunken U47 Electronic Response Unit


I think we might have a fairly large group outing if many people are up for it.


----------



## XtremeAaron (Jan 22, 2012)

Cedar point is a lot of fun and I go once or twice a year but with gatekeeper opening this year I imagine it will be packed even more than usual. I'm 20 minutes from lake Erie, so if there's something you guys want to see/do I could be your makeshift tour guide. Haha. 

- DROID RAZR MAXX.


----------



## H3LLON3ARTH (Dec 16, 2011)

XtremeAaron said:


> Cedar point is a lot of fun and I go once or twice a year but with gatekeeper opening this year I imagine it will be packed even more than usual. I'm 20 minutes from lake Erie, so if there's something you guys want to see/do I could be your makeshift tour guide. Haha.
> 
> - DROID RAZR MAXX.


How far is lake erie grom lordstown.

Sent from my Droid using AutoGuide.Com Free App


----------



## XtremeAaron (Jan 22, 2012)

About an hour drive north 

- DROID RAZR MAXX.


----------



## vulpinethrone31 (Aug 26, 2012)

glad to see this idea is catching on. Do you know about those cabins they got on the water it said they can sleep six and each has a grill and deck. Just a thought happen to just see it figured its next to the park and everyone could cook out in a group for lunch then go back in to the park since its 3 min walk.


----------



## NYCruze2012 (Jan 16, 2012)

Making a list of what to bring! Camera, extra clothes, cooler full of beer, charcoal, lots of beef preferably in the form of steaks, 12 pack of Coca Cola, and anything else I can think of to make this trip that much more enjoyable!

Sent from my Telefunken U47 Electronic Response Unit


----------



## Matt585 (Dec 19, 2012)

Convoy from NY?


Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## Starchy (Aug 30, 2012)

I have not read everything in this thread yet, but put me on the list please. This sounds like a ton of fun‼ Glad a date has finally been set‼


----------



## XtremeRevolution (Jan 19, 2012)

Starchy said:


> I have not read everything in this thread yet, but put me on the list please. This sounds like a ton of fun‼ Glad a date has finally been set‼


I will put you on the list as soon as I get a response to the PM I sent you.


----------



## XtremeRevolution (Jan 19, 2012)

One of our members works at the Lordstown plant, so I've moved him off the RSVP list and onto the Exempt list as he will be able to go regardless of how large our party is. That leaves us with 39 members who have an RSVP, 28 of which have confirmed their reservation by responding to my e-mail. 

We have 1 slot available as of now, so if you're interested, stop holding off!


----------



## Starchy (Aug 30, 2012)

XtremeRevolution said:


> I will put you on the list as soon as I get a response to the PM I sent you.


Lol idk why but i cannot receive any of your pms‼ :/ i literally have 1 from you from a long time ago. But none as of recently :/ i think something is messed up?? idk


----------



## XtremeRevolution (Jan 19, 2012)

Starchy said:


> Lol idk why but i cannot receive any of your pms‼ :/ i literally have 1 from you from a long time ago. But none as of recently :/ i think something is messed up?? idk


I need your name, phone number, and e-mail address. Send it in a PM, or report this post with that information and I'll get it on the admin side.


----------



## Starchy (Aug 30, 2012)

Sent in P.M. Hopefully it goes through‼


----------



## chevycruze2012 (Nov 13, 2012)

Yes i agree with xtremerevolutions. This needs to be as affordable as possible. Mainly for the people coming far away. Like for me, im 11 hours away and would like to spend as little money as possible lol. Gas and hotel room isnt an issue, just the other extra expenses im concerned about. It will cost me about 200.00 for fuel approximately. depends what gas prices are at the time. I wont worry much about gas mileage because ill be in a cruze =]. Not mine...its gonna be a rental. A buddy of mine is hooking me up with a great rate. Im
getting more and more excited for this awesome meet. Ive been wanting to visit GM for a looooooooong time now. Finally a dream has come true =]


----------



## XtremeRevolution (Jan 19, 2012)

Got the RSVP count back up to 40. That didn't take long. 

I still have 10 members who did not respond to the PM I sent them a week ago. Remember guys, if you don't get me your information by the 25th of February, I'm taking you off the list to make room for someone who is more active. 

If you are interested in coming, a great time will be had by all. A free tour of the Lordstown plant, a cookout hosted by the union hall, and you get to meet a lot of really cool people at GM and many members of this community. We have people coming from as far out as Arizona and Texas, so there's really no excuse not to come if you want to. It will be a blast.


----------



## H3LLON3ARTH (Dec 16, 2011)

have my itinerary done up for this trip all my gas stops and everything.


----------



## H3LLON3ARTH (Dec 16, 2011)

if someone has already started with finding a hotel i think this would be an ok stay in a very reasonable budget for just me looking for one night. i bet we could get it for about $10 dollars cheaper a night with 40 people.
http://www.kayak.com/hotels/Econo-L...etails/2013-05-17/2013-05-18/2guests#overview


----------



## H3LLON3ARTH (Dec 16, 2011)

maybe this i wanna see what other peoples preferences are for a real reasonable budget.
http://www.kayak.com/hotels/Days-In...etails/2013-05-17/2013-05-18/2guests#overview


----------



## XtremeRevolution (Jan 19, 2012)

H3LLON3ARTH said:


> maybe this i wanna see what other peoples preferences are for a real reasonable budget.
> http://www.kayak.com/hotels/Days-In...etails/2013-05-17/2013-05-18/2guests#overview


I think $50-$65 a night for a single Queen bed is a good cost to shoot for.


----------



## vulpinethrone31 (Aug 26, 2012)

Yea I want to stay with the group but I always get one free night at holidays in because of my company. I looked up the price for the room and its like $120 a night. So kinda stuck in a weird spot since I don't think others are going to want to stay at that price but I could be wrong. Either way I think we need to just do a quick check to see what hotels to look at we cant do it last min I don't think. Thoughts?


----------



## NYCruze2012 (Jan 16, 2012)

Personally I am fine with whatever Hotels you guys choose. I would prefer not to share a room with anybody not that I do not want to, but I'm not that great of sleeper to begin with, and I have some severe sleeping issues. I seriously do not know how my wife puts up with me. Shamefully I am a smoker, and I have sleep apnea. I would not want a roommate to panic at the atrociousness of my sleeping during the night. The only time I truly sleep well and quietly is when I went to a wedding or family function and drank way too much. According to my wife that seems to be the only time I truly sleep well. So please forgive me for sort of being a loner in that respect.

Sent from my Telefunken U47 Electronic Response Unit


----------



## H3LLON3ARTH (Dec 16, 2011)

Ok well I sent the days inn in niles a message asking about group prices.

Sent from my Droid using AutoGuide.Com Free App


----------



## SBK15 (Mar 29, 2011)

Put me on the waiting list! I'm about 3 hours away, and if it looks like i'll make it on the list I'll go ahead and take leave on thursday & friday


----------



## XtremeRevolution (Jan 19, 2012)

SBK15 said:


> Put me on the waiting list! I'm about 3 hours away, and if it looks like i'll make it on the list I'll go ahead and take leave on thursday & friday


2 of the people currently on the RSVP list have not even posted on this forum in over 3 weeks, so there's a pretty good chance you'll be able to get a slot in. I'll let you know if/when I move you up.


----------



## SBK15 (Mar 29, 2011)

XtremeRevolution said:


> 2 of the people currently on the RSVP list have not even posted on this forum in over 3 weeks, so there's a pretty good chance you'll be able to get a slot in. I'll let you know if/when I move you up.


Yes sir! Thank you


----------



## H3LLON3ARTH (Dec 16, 2011)

We kinda need to hurry up on the rsvp guys I need to reserve rooms rather quicky they have 40 rooms available but he said we need to reserve pretty quickly and I have to call them back tomorrow for a better rate since the district manager wasn't in.

Sent from my Droid using AutoGuide.Com Free App


----------



## XtremeRevolution (Jan 19, 2012)

H3LLON3ARTH said:


> We kinda need to hurry up on the rsvp guys I need to reserve rooms rather quicky they have 40 rooms available but he said we need to reserve pretty quickly and I have to call them back tomorrow for a better rate since the district manager wasn't in.
> 
> Sent from my Droid using AutoGuide.Com Free App


From the looks of it, we probably won't need more than 20 rooms. Many people on this list are in Ohio or in the general region, and some people who are coming from farther away are coming with their significant others.


----------



## H3LLON3ARTH (Dec 16, 2011)

Ok ill start a thread for roll call.

Sent from my Droid using AutoGuide.Com Free App


----------



## AutumnCruzeRS (Sep 10, 2012)

Sorry XR I havent responded to you by PM. Im still trying to make arrangements to attend and I do plan to. I will let you know by the 25th for sure though.


----------



## AutumnCruzeRS (Sep 10, 2012)

Is there any plans for the other halfs ie:wifes/girlfriends/others. Will the being joining in on the plant tour too? If not what will they do in the meantime? Any plans for them?


----------



## CRUISE-CRUZE (Nov 8, 2010)

XtremeRevolution said:


> 2 of the people currently on the RSVP list have not even posted on this forum in over 3 weeks, so there's a pretty good chance you'll be able to get a slot in. I'll let you know if/when I move you up.


Nothing changed on my planes, I’ll be there for this meeting. I have friends around so I don’t have to get a reservation. It will be my pleasure to meet all you guys somewhere.


----------



## XtremeRevolution (Jan 19, 2012)

AutumnCruzeRS said:


> Is there any plans for the other halfs ie:wifes/girlfriends/others. Will the being joining in on the plant tour too? If not what will they do in the meantime? Any plans for them?


There are a few of us who will be bringing our significant other. Just check the list. You'll see a name + 1/wife/girlfriend. Those who noted that their significant other will be coming have their own reservation slot as part of the tour.


----------



## Mick (Dec 31, 2011)

Put me down for Lordstown Meet Part II. Hopefully then there will be a plant in California. Lol


----------



## Starks8 (Jul 20, 2011)

Hey Extreme, looking at some things as of recent, I'm hesitant to say that I'll be 100% able to make it to the Lordstown meet. I certainly want to go and maybe some of the things I have going on will be cleared up by the time the final "going" list is submitted. 

So I guess unfortunately you can take my name off the RSVP list for now and I guess move it to the "interested" list. Also can you add my wife to my count because if I'm able to make it, she will be making the journey with me. Thanks Extreme and sorry for the late delayed response.


----------



## XtremeRevolution (Jan 19, 2012)

Starks8 said:


> Hey Extreme, looking at some things as of recent, I'm hesitant to say that I'll be 100% able to make it to the Lordstown meet. I certainly want to go and maybe some of the things I have going on will be cleared up by the time the final "going" list is submitted.
> 
> So I guess unfortunately you can take my name off the RSVP list for now and I guess move it to the "interested" list. Also can you add my wife to my count because if I'm able to make it, she will be making the journey with me. Thanks Extreme and sorry for the late delayed response.


Thanks for the heads up. I've put you on the "interested" list. 

evilelmo20, you got his slot. Please respond to my private message ASAP.


----------



## XtremeRevolution (Jan 19, 2012)

Just got a confirmation from Tom @ Lordstown. This tour will now include both the sheet metal stamping/body work plant as well as the assembly plant. The only thing we will not be able to see (for contamination reasons) is the paint booth.

As a note, the metal stamping/welding/body work plant is not the cleanest place on Earth; particularly where everything gets welded. There will be black dust from the welding over every surface, so I would not recommend wearing any light clothing. Also, you will be required to wear long pants in that plant as well as long sleeves (a light coat would be fine) for safety reasons. I will include this in my final e-mail to everyone. If you don't bring long sleeves and long pants, you will end up looking like Ryan here:


----------



## NYCruze2012 (Jan 16, 2012)

I'm so excited. This is going to being an tour! Thank you so much to everyone involved who is helping to put this together!

Sent from my Telefunken U47 Electronic Response Unit


----------



## Sunline Fan (Jul 29, 2012)

Will we get to roll around in these fun little Taylor Dunn buggies? 










If so, I just may be happier than a Banana Split (but don't expect any type of costume or dance).


----------



## Starks8 (Jul 20, 2011)

Hey Extreme, if unfortunately I'm not able to make the Lordstown trip/ tour, is there anyway ya'll could still get me a shirt, since I was the one who put up the video and then made a comment about wanting/getting that shirt after seeing the lady in the video with it on?


----------



## XtremeRevolution (Jan 19, 2012)

Starks8 said:


> Hey Extreme, if unfortunately I'm not able to make the Lordstown trip/ tour, is there anyway ya'll could still get me a shirt, since I was the one who put up the video and then made a comment about wanting/getting that shirt after seeing the lady in the video with it on?


Yeah, we can arrange that. There might also be an online store that might have them.

Sent from my SGH-T999 using AutoGuide App


----------



## Starks8 (Jul 20, 2011)

XtremeRevolution said:


> Yeah, we can arrange that. There might also be an online store that might have them.
> 
> Sent from my SGH-T999 using AutoGuide App


Thanks that would be awesome. I'm hoping that I can make the trip though if certain things start clearing up. When is the last attendance roll call again? Obviously I know my wife and I are on the interested list and will only get to go if others drop out but I'm really hoping we can make it somehow.


----------



## XtremeRevolution (Jan 19, 2012)

Starks8 said:


> Thanks that would be awesome. I'm hoping that I can make the trip though if certain things start clearing up. When is the last attendance roll call again? Obviously I know my wife and I are on the interested list and will only get to go if others drop out but I'm really hoping we can make it somehow.


I'll send a second roll call on March 25th, with responses due by April 25th.

Sent from my SGH-T999 using AutoGuide App


----------



## 2012LTZPRETTYLIGHTBLUE (Dec 13, 2011)

Please add me "2012LTZPRETTYLIGHTBLUE" and my husband to the waiting list for Lordstown May 17, 2013. I'm not sure I'm doing this right as I've never responded to a post before. Thanks a million! Can't wait to see the plant!


----------



## vulpinethrone31 (Aug 26, 2012)

Sunline Fan said:


> Will we get to roll around in these fun little Taylor Dunn buggies?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


The guy in the green with the green hat second row back looks like he really loves the cruze lol


----------



## Starks8 (Jul 20, 2011)

XtremeRevolution said:


> I'll send a second roll call on March 25th, with responses due by April 25th.
> 
> Sent from my SGH-T999 using AutoGuide App


Ok cool, thanks!


----------



## XtremeRevolution (Jan 19, 2012)

2012LTZPRETTYLIGHTBLUE said:


> Please add me "2012LTZPRETTYLIGHTBLUE" and my husband to the waiting list for Lordstown May 17, 2013. I'm not sure I'm doing this right as I've never responded to a post before. Thanks a million! Can't wait to see the plant!


While I did not make this too clear in my initial post, I'd prefer to keep this offer to active and participating CruzeTalk members. It's a CruzeTalk community event. If you would like to get another tour in of the plant, you can contact the plant and see when they have a public tour available. This will not be a public tour.


----------



## terrym (Jun 16, 2012)

Nothing like waiting until the last minute. I finally replied to Andrei...I'm a 'yes'.

Looking forward to meeting everyone and seeing the plant in 3 months!

Terry


----------



## XtremeRevolution (Jan 19, 2012)

terrym said:


> Nothing like waiting until the last minute. I finally replied to Andrei...I'm a 'yes'.
> 
> Looking forward to meeting everyone and seeing the plant in 3 months!
> 
> Terry


Got you on the list!

We still have 5 members who haven't responded yet. Those of you who haven't responded have 9 days to respond or you will be removed from the list to make room for someone else.


----------



## 2012LTZPRETTYLIGHTBLUE (Dec 13, 2011)

I am a member of Cruze Talk and own a 2012 Cruze LTZ. PLEASE include us in your outing to Lordstown.


----------



## XtremeRevolution (Jan 19, 2012)

2012LTZPRETTYLIGHTBLUE said:


> I am a member of Cruze Talk and own a 2012 Cruze LTZ. PLEASE include us in your outing to Lordstown.


I added you and your significant other to the waiting list.


----------



## braggen88 (Oct 15, 2012)

I'll be leaving after work on Thursday around 3pm or 4pm and hoping to be there at 11pm or 12am Friday early morning. or go home and sleep and leave late that night and take a night right not sure yet but ill be there =p 7 hour drive wont be bad.


----------



## AutumnCruzeRS (Sep 10, 2012)

Alright Im in. I finally PM XR today to confirm. Sorry the delay guys/gals.


----------



## 2013Cruze (Aug 4, 2012)

Xtreme you can take me off the list.


----------



## XtremeRevolution (Jan 19, 2012)

2013Cruze said:


> Xtreme you can take me off the list.


Sucks to hear that. Thanks for letting me know.


----------



## XtremeRevolution (Jan 19, 2012)

I booted 3 people from the list and put them in the "interested" list as they didn't respond to my e-mail by the 25th. 

That leaves us with *zero *people in the waiting list, and *two *open slots. 

If you currently have a slot and want to bring a significant other, let me know. If you want to join us for this meet, let me know. I'd like to have as close to 40 people attending as possible.


----------



## XtremeRevolution (Jan 19, 2012)

Just spoke to Helena, and she's agreed to give everyone who attends this meet free CruzeTalk decals. I can hand them out on the day of the meet. From what I can tell, this will be two decals per car, for a total of ~35 cars. Is there anyone here who already has the decals and doesn't need one?


----------



## 2013Cruze (Aug 4, 2012)

XR you can put me back on the list wife doesn't want to go. I have a friend who will go with me if that's ok.


----------



## H3LLON3ARTH (Dec 16, 2011)

XtremeRevolution said:


> Just spoke to Helena, and she's agreed to give everyone who attends this meet free CruzeTalk decals. I can hand them out on the day of the meet. From what I can tell, this will be two decals per car, for a total of ~35 cars. Is there anyone here who already has the decals and doesn't need one?


Well I will donate my decals to someone who wont be able to get them

Sent from my Droid using AutoGuide.Com Free App


----------



## 2013Cruze (Aug 4, 2012)

XtremeRevolution said:


> I booted 3 people from the list and put them in the "interested" list as they didn't respond to my e-mail by the 25th.
> 
> That leaves us with *zero *people in the waiting list, and *two *open slots.
> 
> If you currently have a slot and want to bring a significant other, let me know. If you want to join us for this meet, let me know. I'd like to have as close to 40 people attending as possible.


You can count me in again if it not to late.


----------



## NYCruze2012 (Jan 16, 2012)

I cannot wait to go to the plant! I'm so psyched this is going to be epic! I am definitely still going!

Sent from my Telefunken U47 Electronic Response Unit


----------



## H3LLON3ARTH (Dec 16, 2011)

NYCruze2012 said:


> I cannot wait to go to the plant! I'm so psyched this is going to be epic! I am definitely still going!
> 
> Sent from my Telefunken U47 Electronic Response Unit


Me too It is still a ways away and sucks. 

Sent from my Droid using AutoGuide.Com Free App


----------



## NYCruze2012 (Jan 16, 2012)

H3LLON3ARTH said:


> Me too It is still a ways away and sucks.
> 
> Sent from my Droid using AutoGuide.Com Free App


All in due time brother! Our day will come. 

Sent from my Telefunken U47 Electronic Response Unit


----------



## 2013Cruze (Aug 4, 2012)

I'm been put back on the list. Yay. lol.


----------



## OnlyTaurus (Mar 20, 2012)

You have me as a definite yes, right? If not, I'm definitely in bud.


----------



## iKermit (Dec 13, 2010)

Too bad i am getting hitched in April, and too many expenses. Lucky everyone, i will be around to go in a second trip?


----------



## XtremeRevolution (Jan 19, 2012)

iKermit said:


> Too bad i am getting hitched in April, and too many expenses. Lucky everyone, i will be around to go in a second trip?


Yep. I'd like to make this an annual meet.


----------



## blk88verde (Apr 30, 2011)

> Yep. I'd like to make this an annual meet.



Good - I might be able to atttend next year. This year my Daughter graduates college in mid May.


----------



## iKermit (Dec 13, 2010)

Yeah this is a great idea to have once a year.



blk88verde said:


> Good - I might be able to atttend next year. This year my Daughter graduates college in mid May.


Grats!


----------



## H3LLON3ARTH (Dec 16, 2011)

Anyone with a Panoramic camera needs tp brong it I wanna a group pic.

Sent from my Droid using AutoGuide.Com Free App


----------



## Sunline Fan (Jul 29, 2012)

H3LLON3ARTH said:


> Anyone with a Panoramic camera needs tp brong it I wanna a group pic.
> 
> Sent from my Droid using AutoGuide.Com Free App


I'll be bringing my whole camera bag anyway, and I have a 10-22mm and a remote in there.


----------



## NYCruze2012 (Jan 16, 2012)

H3LLON3ARTH said:


> Anyone with a Panoramic camera needs tp brong it I wanna a group pic.
> 
> Sent from my Droid using AutoGuide.Com Free App


 Hey what are you? Some sort of tourist?

Sent from AutoGuide.com App


----------



## H3LLON3ARTH (Dec 16, 2011)

NYCruze2012 said:


> Hey what are you? Some sort of tourist?
> 
> Sent from AutoGuide.com App


I know I want a picture of all og us outside the plant or something who else wants one.

Sent from my Droid using AutoGuide.Com Free App


----------



## 2013Cruze (Aug 4, 2012)

XR just wondering if I confirmed on the list yet. I've sent you my contact info.


----------



## XtremeRevolution (Jan 19, 2012)

2013Cruze said:


> XR just wondering if I confirmed on the list yet. I've sent you my contact info.


Sorry about that. I've updated the list now.


----------



## 2013Cruze (Aug 4, 2012)

XtremeRevolution said:


> Sorry about that. I've updated the list now.


Thanks.


----------



## XtremeRevolution (Jan 19, 2012)

Final roll call messages were sent out. Check your inbox and reply ASAP. A response is required or you will forfeit your slot. 

I would very highly recommend that all attendees subscribe to this thread so they are notified by e-mail of all new posts and updates. To do this, go to the top of the page, click the "thread tools" link, and click "subscribe to this thread."










Confirmed attendees will be marked in the first post in *bolded blue*. If your name is not *bolded blue*, send me your confirmation.

Be sure to review this thread:
http://www.cruzetalk.com/forum/18-e...iscussion/11336-roll-call-lordstown-trip.html

And this thread:
http://www.cruzetalk.com/forum/18-events-meets-regional-discussion/11343-lordstown-tourists.html


----------



## NYCruze2012 (Jan 16, 2012)

XR For some reason both of those threads bring me to the Filling your tires with nitrogen thread. Anyway confirmation PM sent to you.

Sent from AutoGuide.com App


----------



## XtremeRevolution (Jan 19, 2012)

NYCruze2012 said:


> XR For some reason both of those threads bring me to the Filling your tires with nitrogen thread. Anyway confirmation PM sent to you.
> 
> Sent from AutoGuide.com App


Try clearing browser cache. Works for me. Got your confirmation. Thanks.


----------



## Epickphale (Jan 30, 2013)

Heh... Seeing as I made it nowhere near this list, and have no idea what my dates are for my completely unrelated trek across the continent.... I MAY swing by at some point just to see a stupid amount of Cruzes kicking around in one small town. After seeing all these great pics would love to see in person what some of you people have done to mod your cars!


----------



## XtremeRevolution (Jan 19, 2012)

Epickphale said:


> Heh... Seeing as I made it nowhere near this list, and have no idea what my dates are for my completely unrelated trek across the continent.... I MAY swing by at some point just to see a stupid amount of Cruzes kicking around in one small town. After seeing all these great pics would love to see in person what some of you people have done to mod your cars!


I apologize if I missed your request, but did you ask me to put you on the list? I'm not trying to be rude. I apologize if I missed any post or request on your part. 

I can put you on the waiting list if you'd like.


----------



## Epickphale (Jan 30, 2013)

Oh no, not at all! I had no idea I might be in the area until early this week. Also either way I will have very little time to waste, intend to make it back to Kingston, ON that evening and border crossings can be... interesting.


----------



## XtremeRevolution (Jan 19, 2012)

Heads up guys! We're getting confirmations in, but we had one member who had to drop out and the only member we had on the waiting list took his place. That means that right now, the waiting list is empty! If you are interested in going, let me know ASAP so I can put you on the waiting list to get a slot if another opens up.


----------



## 2013Cruze (Aug 4, 2012)

I'm counting down the days.


----------



## XtremeRevolution (Jan 19, 2012)

2013Cruze said:


> I'm counting down the days.


Let me make that easy for you. 

Full Screen Countdown to May 17, 2013 10:00 AM in Youngstown


----------



## EcoDave (Mar 7, 2013)

Put me on the Waiting List for right now, I'm going to see if I can get Thursday and Friday (May 16+17) off from work.
And then I have to convince my wife to let me go as well, lol (We have a 3yr old and 5 yr old)

If everything goes my way, I will let you know for sure that I am a solid waiting list spot holder.

[And I am looking at the reviews of the Days inn, not so good. If it were me, i would pay the extra $9 down the street at the Econo lodge for a more comfortable stay)


----------



## EcoDave (Mar 7, 2013)

I was able to get May 16 and 17 off from work. I was also able to get my mother-in-law to watch my toddlers 
(Wife works early Morning-Afternoon, I work nights thus being able to raise my kids during the day).
The wife gave me the ok for that weekend.

I'll make the trip down there regardless of whether or not I get on the 40 person guest list.


----------



## XtremeRevolution (Jan 19, 2012)

One member dropped out, one member off the waiting list took his spot, and we have one member on the waiting list now!

I am still waiting on confirmations from 12 members, so there's a pretty good chance that more people will be dropping out as we get closer to the date of the meet. If you can come and are interested, let me know and I'll put you on the waiting list.


----------



## 2013Cruze (Aug 4, 2012)

Congrats to EcoDave for being put on the confirmed list.


----------



## EcoDave (Mar 7, 2013)

Awesome!
And I'm also glad we are switching away from the Days Inn too, lol , That would have made it a rough weekend after a long drive to get there.


----------



## EcoDave (Mar 7, 2013)

Hey, I just realized that the new Star trek Into Darkness movie is coming out that friday May the 17th.
If everyone or most of us agree, we could Cruze on over to the the Drive-In theater in Warren after the GM tour, hopefully they will be playing it there that weekend.

Elm Road Drive-In Theatre: Welcome

I'll try to get in touch with them and find out about it, Their website doesn't have much info on what movies they play.


----------



## 2013Cruze (Aug 4, 2012)

EcoDave said:


> Hey, I just realized that the new Star trek Into Darkness movie is coming out that friday May the 17th.
> If everyone or most of us agree, we could Cruze on over to the the Drive-In theater in Warren after the GM tour, hopefully they will be playing it there that weekend.
> 
> Elm Road Drive-In Theatre: Welcome
> ...


I still rather go look at boobies.


----------



## XtremeRevolution (Jan 19, 2012)

EcoDave said:


> Hey, I just realized that the new Star trek Into Darkness movie is coming out that friday May the 17th.
> If everyone or most of us agree, we could Cruze on over to the the Drive-In theater in Warren after the GM tour, hopefully they will be playing it there that weekend.
> 
> Elm Road Drive-In Theatre: Welcome
> ...


That actually sounds like a great idea, in more ways than one!



2013Cruze said:


> I still rather go look at boobies.


I have a feeling you'll be one of very few at the strip club Friday night.


----------



## 2013Cruze (Aug 4, 2012)

XtremeRevolution said:


> That actually sounds like a great idea, in more ways than one!
> 
> 
> 
> I have a feeling you'll be one of very few at the strip club Friday night.


At least five so far have stated an interest in going to the club so far.


----------



## XtremeRevolution (Jan 19, 2012)

2013Cruze said:


> At least five so far have stated an interest in going to the club so far.


Don't get me wrong, you are free to do what you want after the meet is over, but a strip club is not something I'm going to plan as a group activity. If you want to head to a strip club with some of the guys, then you're free to do that, but I personally have no interest in it, and I can think of a few other activities that would be more appropriate for the entire group. It's not about the cars, but about the people, and a strip club isn't really something I see as a "group growing" activity. 

Not trying to discourage you or anything; just telling you what my plans are and how I think things will go down that day.


----------



## Epickphale (Jan 30, 2013)

Just found out my dates for moving across the country at 8-12  ahh well. Maybe next year? I assume it is a yearly thing.


Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## XtremeRevolution (Jan 19, 2012)

Epickphale said:


> Just found out my dates for moving across the country at 8-12  ahh well. Maybe next year? I assume it is a yearly thing.
> 
> 
> Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


The idea is to have these meets every year for as long as the Cruze is assembled at Lordstown.


----------



## Epickphale (Jan 30, 2013)

Well I will have to drop in next year then for sure  


Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## EcoDave (Mar 7, 2013)

The Phone Number on the Drive-In Theater webpage is out of service, however I did have a look on their facebook page and they seem to have most of the popular releases on time. 
They did have the midnight showing premiere of the Dark Knight Rises which leads me to believe that they will have Star Trek available for us on the Friday that we are there.


----------



## XtremeRevolution (Jan 19, 2012)

EcoDave said:


> The Phone Number on the Drive-In Theater webpage is out of service, however I did have a look on their facebook page and they seem to have most of the popular releases on time.
> They did have the midnight showing premiere of the Dark Knight Rises which leads me to believe that they will have Star Trek available for us on the Friday that we are there.


The appropriateness of this would be simply fantastic. Since so many of us are star trek fans (as if the avatars don't give it away), it would be pretty great. I'm not sure how much of an actual group event it would be, but we could certainly do something else afterward as well.


----------



## coinneach (Apr 10, 2012)

I'll probably be hitting one of the bars because I have a dear friend who works in one (withholding the bar's name pending her approval). It helps that she's ferociously intelligent and entertaining even with her clothes on.


----------



## XtremeRevolution (Jan 19, 2012)

Had another guy drop off the list, so the waiting list is now empty. Still waiting on more confirmations. Anyone else want to come? All you have to pay for is gas to get there and a hotel. The cookout and the tours are free of charge, and you get to see the people that make this community in person. I'm almost 100% sure more slots will open up by the time of the meet.


----------



## 2013Cruze (Aug 4, 2012)

Just a question what happens if we end up with a lot less then 40 people going could the event end up being canceled? As of now only 25 confirmed.


----------



## XtremeRevolution (Jan 19, 2012)

2013Cruze said:


> Just a question what happens if we end up with a lot less then 40 people going could the event end up being canceled? As of now only 25 confirmed.


The event won't be cancelled. We have only 25 confirmed, but even the last roll call I sent out took a while for people to respond to. I'll give people another week before I start making phone calls. That's one of the reasons I took everyone's number when they reserved their slot. I can also send a mass-mailing out to every active member on the forum in case anyone missed this thread and would like to go.


----------



## XtremeRevolution (Jan 19, 2012)

I texted some of the guys on the list, and they're waiting on confirmations from their work that they can take that time off. The list should start filling in within the next two weeks.


----------



## H3LLON3ARTH (Dec 16, 2011)

Good I'm glad that I called off for this trip about six months or better.

Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## 2013Cruze (Aug 4, 2012)

I asked for the time off soon as the date was confirmed.


----------



## gt_cristian (Apr 7, 2012)

I would like to come if you got one place available, maybe two. Let me know and I will PM my contact info.


----------



## XtremeRevolution (Jan 19, 2012)

gt_cristian said:


> I would like to come if you got one place available, maybe two. Let me know and I will PM my contact info.


I'll put you + 1 down on the waiting list. If someone else drops off, I'll shoot you a private message to get your contact info and will put you on the list.


----------



## luv2cruze (Dec 15, 2010)

Please put me +1 as well! I'd love to make it out for this.


----------



## evilelmo20 (Sep 18, 2011)

2013Cruze said:


> I asked for the time off soon as the date was confirmed.


Me too


----------



## evilelmo20 (Sep 18, 2011)

+ 1 


XtremeRevolution said:


> The appropriateness of this would be simply fantastic. Since so many of us are star trek+1 fans (as if the avatars don't give it away), it would be pretty great. I'm not sure how much of an actual group event it would be, but we could certainly do something else afterward as well.


----------



## terrym (Jun 16, 2012)

Andrei,

Forgive me if this has been covered, but are we permitted to take a camera inside the plant? Maybe a dumb question... it wouldn't be my first. 

Also, what about the tee shirts and other merchandise? I assume that the factory understands that there will be interest in tee shirts/mugs/keychains/etc, but I also assume that it will just be a matter of whatever they have on hand will be for sale, and if something is sold out or unavailable in a certain size, that's how it goes. Right? Or if something is out of stock during our visit, might they let us pay for the merchandise while we're there and send it to our homes later (if we pay for shipping, of course)?

I am interested in seeing what is available, and I hope there will be something that appeals to me. I could see myself buying a tee shirt or mug. But it's hard to say until I see the stuff 'in the flesh'. 

I'm really looking forward to this!


----------



## Jeff257 (Mar 19, 2013)

This sounds like a lot of fun and I wish I could go. But being that I haven't been at my current job very long I don't have any vacation days built up to go. Hope everyone has fun that does go and take pics for those of us who can't. Also any chance that this could become an annual thin gor is this going to be a one off?


----------



## H3LLON3ARTH (Dec 16, 2011)

Jeff257 said:


> This sounds like a lot of fun and I wish I could go. But being that I haven't been at my current job very long I don't have any vacation days built up to go. Hope everyone has fun that does go and take pics for those of us who can't. Also any chance that this could become an annual thin gor is this going to be a one off?


Were hoping it will be annual

Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## NYCruze2012 (Jan 16, 2012)

I'm kind of hoping it will be an annual thing as well!

Sent from AutoGuide.com App


----------



## XtremeRevolution (Jan 19, 2012)

The following users have less than 2 weeks to respond to my roll call confirming that they have made plans to attend, or they will lose their slot. I will drop you right before midnight on the 25th if you don't give me some indication that you are still planning on coming. We have 5 people on the waiting list. 

vulpinethrone31
papoose42
rmass09
hificruzer226
Bobw + Other Half
Matt585 + girlfriend
Starchy




terrym said:


> Andrei,
> 
> Forgive me if this has been covered, but are we permitted to take a camera inside the plant? Maybe a dumb question... it wouldn't be my first.
> 
> ...


My first guess is that you will not be able to take a camera inside. Some of the employees won't want you taking pictures of them, and there will be too many people to manage. You will probably be able to take pictures in the sheet metal plant, but don't quote me on that. 

As for the shirts, they should have the shop open that day, but we had another guy here who works at the plant that we need to get in touch with. 

http://www.cruzetalk.com/forum/18-events-meets-regional-discussion/11343-lordstown-tourists.html

Would someone care to message him to remind him about this thread?


----------



## RollinOn18s (Mar 28, 2013)

What a cool trip!! I hope it is a annual deal. 
If it could turn into a cruzefest in lordstown as waterfest in englishtown is to vw's


----------



## XtremeAaron (Jan 22, 2012)

XtremeRevolution said:


> As for the shirts, they should have the shop open that day, but we had another guy here who works at the plant that we need to get in touch with.
> 
> http://www.cruzetalk.com/forum/18-events-meets-regional-discussion/11343-lordstown-tourists.html
> 
> Would someone care to message him to remind him about this thread?


I just reached out to Grumpy and will post if/when I get more info. I asked if there was a way I could get in touch with the shop to ask about stock for the tour, and to ask if its available for public access. If so, im 45 mins away and wouldn't mind picking some up early for myself and some others.


----------



## EcoDave (Mar 7, 2013)

*WARNING:*
SPOILER PREVIEWS


----------



## XtremeRevolution (Jan 19, 2012)

So Tom tells me he will try to get some Cruze Diesels available for a ride and drive.

Sent from AutoGuide.com App


----------



## tecollins1 (Nov 6, 2011)

XtremeRevolution said:


> So Tom tells me he will try to get some Cruze Diesels available for a ride and drive.
> 
> Sent from AutoGuide.com App


This is awesome!!!

Thanks Tom!


----------



## H3LLON3ARTH (Dec 16, 2011)

XtremeRevolution said:


> So Tom tells me he will try to get some Cruze Diesels available for a ride and drive.
> 
> Sent from AutoGuide.com App


Sweet

Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## 2013Cruze (Aug 4, 2012)

XtremeRevolution said:


> So Tom tells me he will try to get some Cruze Diesels available for a ride and drive.
> 
> Sent from AutoGuide.com App


Sweet. When I get my turn to take one for a drive might just forget to come back with it.


----------



## NYCruze2012 (Jan 16, 2012)

2013Cruze said:


> Sweet. When I get my turn to take one for a drive might just forget to come back with it.


Whoops! Things happen! I am totally with you!
That's really nice of Tom do that for us. A very kind gesture
Sent from AutoGuide.com App


----------



## Sunline Fan (Jul 29, 2012)

That's awesome!! This will be before they start to hit dealer lots, right?


----------



## 2013Cruze (Aug 4, 2012)

Sunline Fan said:


> That's awesome!! This will be before they start to hit dealer lots, right?


I would think so. Considering the diesel Cruze would be a 2014 Model Cruze.


----------



## H3LLON3ARTH (Dec 16, 2011)

Cars usually come out a half a year before there year. Like 2014 will come out August - September 2013.

Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## 2013Cruze (Aug 4, 2012)

I have a wedding to go the weekend of the meet so I no longer will be going. So my 2 spots are available now.


----------



## XtremeRevolution (Jan 19, 2012)

2013Cruze said:


> I have a wedding to go the weekend of the meet so I no longer will be going. So my 2 spots are available now.


Thanks for letting me know!


----------



## XtremeAaron (Jan 22, 2012)

So what is everyone's plan for Saturday? Of course I wont be staying at the hotel as I live an hour from the plant, but my fiance wants to know whats in the works for Saturday so she can take off work if shes interested in the events.


----------



## EcoDave (Mar 7, 2013)

One thing we can do is hang out in the parking lot Saturday morning after breakfast and help people who need to get stuff done (i.e. check spark plug gaps, tire pressures, resonator bypass/delete, etc..)

I will be bringing some tools just in case like dash removal kit, ratchet 7mm, splug gapper, tire pressure gauge, etc.

Saturday afternoon is still up for grabs.


----------



## brian v (Dec 25, 2011)

I will be going for a ride in my 442


----------



## H3LLON3ARTH (Dec 16, 2011)

Well I bought a spare rim off ebay the other day and I am buying a tire today so I will have a full aize spare for the trip $100 all together do y'all think I got a deal.

Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## Starks8 (Jul 20, 2011)

H3LLON3ARTH said:


> Well I bought a spare rim off ebay the other day and I am buying a tire today so I will have a full aize spare for the trip $100 all together do y'all think I got a deal.
> 
> Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


A full size rim and tire actually fit in the trunk?


----------



## H3LLON3ARTH (Dec 16, 2011)

Starks8 said:


> A full size rim and tire actually fit in the trunk?


Pretty sure it will in only using it for trips.

Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## Sunline Fan (Jul 29, 2012)

H3LLON3ARTH said:


> Well I bought a spare rim off ebay the other day and I am buying a tire today so I will have a full aize spare for the trip $100 all together do y'all think I got a deal.
> 
> Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


Sounds like a really good deal! I wouldn't mind a $400 set of Eco wheels myself!

Are you going to plastidip it to match? Even though you'll only carry it on long trips, you should get some use out of the tire by doing a five tire rotation pattern.


----------



## H3LLON3ARTH (Dec 16, 2011)

Sunline Fan said:


> Sounds like a really good deal! I wouldn't mind a $400 set of Eco wheels myself!
> 
> Are you going to plastidip it to match? Even though you'll only carry it on long trips, you should get some use out of the tire by doing a five tire rotation pattern.


Ha I wish it was an ECO rim its a 16" Steele I paid $19.50 off ebay and I paid $80 for a tire.

Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## Sunline Fan (Jul 29, 2012)

H3LLON3ARTH said:


> Ha I wish it was an ECO rim its a 16" Steele I paid $19.50 off ebay and I paid $80 for a tire.
> 
> Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


Oh ok. I thought when you said a full size spare, I assumed you had a matching one.

Now you just need one plastidipped hubcap...


----------



## H3LLON3ARTH (Dec 16, 2011)

Sunline Fan said:


> Oh ok. I thought when you said a full size spare, I assumed you had a matching one.
> 
> Now you just need one plastidipped hubcap...


Lol I will leave it black lol

Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## gt_cristian (Apr 7, 2012)

Does anyone know if we can buy parts from the plant? I ordered the ECO underbody panels and a splash shield from the dealer and it would cost me 700$ (about 150$ each) and on most online stores each costs about 60$.


----------



## H3LLON3ARTH (Dec 16, 2011)

gt_cristian said:


> Does anyone know if we can buy parts from the plant? I ordered the ECO underbody panels and a splash shield from the dealer and it would cost me 700$ (about 150$ each) and on most online stores each costs about 60$.


I doubt it.

Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## Sunline Fan (Jul 29, 2012)

H3LLON3ARTH said:


> I doubt it.
> 
> Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


x2, unfortunately. Their inventory is probably so lean that they couldn't afford to take parts from it.

Now we might be able to persuade them to let us into the scrap bin, but don't count on it.


----------



## WhiteAndBright (Mar 4, 2013)

H3LLON3ARTH said:


> I'm down for a dinner on Thursday if I pull in to town early enough I'm leaving two days before the meet gonna love the 1400 mile journey never been that far north east before.
> 
> Sent from my Droid using AutoGuide.Com Free App


Let me know if you are going to be passing through my part of Oklahoma and I will buy you a cup of coffee to help keep you awake on the drive..


----------



## H3LLON3ARTH (Dec 16, 2011)

WhiteAndBright said:


> Let me know if you are going to be passing through my part of Oklahoma and I will buy you a cup of coffee to help keep you awake on the drive..


Sweet ill will be about 4 hrs ahead of connitech (sorry if I didn't spell your name right).

Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## WhiteAndBright (Mar 4, 2013)

Just let me know I work in a little town about 40 min outside of Tulsa called Muskogee.. You know everyone has heard that country song An Okie from Muskogee.. lol waaaaaay before my time, But I also work at the Chevy/Cadillac dealership here so if you needed anything you could pick it up on the road.. ccasion14:


----------



## H3LLON3ARTH (Dec 16, 2011)

WhiteAndBright said:


> Just let me know I work in a little town about 40 min outside of Tulsa called Muskogee.. You know everyone has heard that country song An Okie from Muskogee.. lol waaaaaay before my time, But I also work at the Chevy/Cadillac dealership here so if you needed anything you could pick it up on the road.. ccasion14:


That's cool lol ill be passing threw Tulsa at around 2:00 pm on the 15

Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## EcoDave (Mar 7, 2013)

So I am planning my trip right now, it's 10 hours from North Eastern MA to the Economy Inn, 609 miles.
I only have Thursday and Friday off, but I'm leaving Wednesday night right after my shift (4pm-midnight).

I figure no traffic in the early AM-Thursday, and my first power nap will be at the rest stop right where I-84 begins, just past exit 2 after Sturbridge in Southern MA. [66 miles, 1hr 7min]
My next pit stop for a power nap would be on I-81 in Pennsylvania next to Lake Blytheburn [from previous stop to here is 256 miles, 4hours 5 minutes]
Next stop is in the Rest Area near a Town by the name of "Snow Shoe" [120 miles, about 2 hours from previous stop]
And then it's the final stretch of 160 miles to the Economy Inn [about 2 hours 30 minutes]

I have never done a road trip longer than MA to NY, about 270 miles, Typically five hours with traffic. This is one is going to be a little more than double that in miles and travel time.
How long should my 3 power naps be? 
Bear in mind I will be getting up 7:30 am Wednesday to take my kids to school on Wednesday after a 4pm-midnight Shift the previous day, and the same thing before that as well. 
And then I would begin the trip after being up all day and working all night, but maybe I will try to take a nap while the kids are in school, hopefully the wife doesn't task me with any errands that day lol.


----------



## H3LLON3ARTH (Dec 16, 2011)

Starks8 said:


> A full size rim and tire actually fit in the trunk?


Full size spare 205/65R16 and 16" rim will not fit in spare cubbie hole

Paid $19.50 rim shipped and $61.26 for tire.
Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## Sunline Fan (Jul 29, 2012)

EcoDave said:


> So I am planning my trip right now, it's 10 hours from North Eastern MA to the Economy Inn, 609 miles.
> I only have Thursday and Friday off, but I'm leaving Wednesday night right after my shift (4pm-midnight).
> 
> I figure no traffic in the early AM-Thursday, and my first power nap will be at the rest stop right where I-84 begins, just past exit 2 after Sturbridge in Southern MA. [66 miles, 1hr 7min]
> ...


Whew, that makes me exhausted just reading it! I've done the I-80 run over to Jersey before, and a couple times to the State College area, and it's a good road. Wide, moves pretty well, etc. It's got some long uphill runs that'll hurt your mileage a little, but they are gradual. But that's made up with a whole bunch of gradual downhills where you can really shine in DFCO.

I will say this, there isn't much along there. Don't let your gas situation get too low. There used to be quite a few gas stations, but many have long since closed. There's a few truck stops at exit 78 in Clarion, and the Flying J is awesome there. Good food there too!

The lack of gas station thing is especially between exit 78 and Mercer/Grove City. I drove for about 30 miles while towing my trailer, some of which with the gas light on, until I finally got to exit 78.


----------



## EcoDave (Mar 7, 2013)

Sunline Fan said:


> Whew, that makes me exhausted just reading it! I've done the I-80 run over to Jersey before, and a couple times to the State College area, and it's a good road. Wide, moves pretty well, etc. It's got some long uphill runs that'll hurt your mileage a little, but they are gradual. But that's made up with a whole bunch of gradual downhills where you can really shine in DFCO.
> 
> I will say this, there isn't much along there. Don't let your gas situation get too low. There used to be quite a few gas stations, but many have long since closed. There's a few truck stops at exit 78 in Clarion, and the Flying J is awesome there. Good food there too!
> 
> The lack of gas station thing is especially between exit 78 and Mercer/Grove City. I drove for about 30 miles while towing my trailer, some of which with the gas light on, until I finally got to exit 78.


Thanks for the heads up! I'll be cautious Whenever I get below a half tank and will seek out gas stations.


----------



## XtremeRevolution (Jan 19, 2012)

It's the 25th. Know what that means?

It means that those remaining 7 membes who haven't confirmed their RSVP have only till midnight to send me their confirmation or they lose their slot. 

That also means we will have slots available and an empty waiting list, so if anyone wants to go, let me know.


----------



## H3LLON3ARTH (Dec 16, 2011)

EcoDave said:


> Thanks for the heads up! I'll be cautious Whenever I get below a half tank and will seek out gas stations.


I'm going to try and stick with my fuel schedule hopefully lol, and I will hopefully continue only using Phillips 66 91+ octane.


----------



## UlyssesSG (Apr 5, 2011)

*The Big Event*



XtremeRevolution said:


> It's the 25th. Know what that means? (It) means we will have slots available and an empty waiting list, so if anyone wants to go, let me know.


*Xtreme*,

I DEFINITELY want to participate in the BIG EVENT on May 17th and bring a friend along, too! Am only now registering my interest because I was unsure of my schedule. I live just 115 miles southeast of Lordstown in Western PA so it would be a daytrip for us. Please let me know what I must do to register and get on board.

BTW, thanks for all your hard work in putting this factory tour together. So looking forward to the experience as I haven't visited any automobile assembly plant since a group tour of Volkswagen's truck works in Hannover/Niedersachsen and a private tour of Porsche production headquarters in Stuggart-Zuffenhausen decades ago. Yeah, I'm getting older but once a car guy, always a car guy.

Again my friend, many thanks and fingers crossed.

*UlysssesSG*


----------



## Starks8 (Jul 20, 2011)

EcoDave said:


> Thanks for the heads up! I'll be cautious Whenever I get below a half tank and will seek out gas stations.


Hey EcoDave maybe you should look into this product called " Spare Fuel". It could possibly get you out of a tough situation if you find yourself out of gas and possibly just out of reach of a gas station on your long trip. Here's some links....Auto | Spare Fuel , FAQ’s | Spare Fuel


----------



## EcoDave (Mar 7, 2013)

Starks8 said:


> Hey EcoDave maybe you should look into this product called " Spare Fuel". It could possibly get you out of a tough situation if you find yourself out of gas and possibly just out of reach of a gas station on your long trip. Here's some links....Auto | Spare Fuel , FAQ’s | Spare Fuel


Thanks Starks, but I already have my trip planned right here.

I fill up at the Station near the place where I work, and then I am driving 210 miles to the Gas station in Montgomery NY.
The next fill up is 123 miles to the Sunoco station in Drums, PA
From Drums PA to the Economy inn is 270 miles. 

I should be fine.


----------



## NYCruze2012 (Jan 16, 2012)

EcoDave, I see that you're going to pass right by my exit on Interstate 84. Care for some company?

Sent from AutoGuide.com App


----------



## EcoDave (Mar 7, 2013)

NYCruze2012 said:


> EcoDave, I see that you're going to pass right by my exit on Interstate 84. Care for some company?
> 
> Sent from AutoGuide.com App


Sure, I'll be passing through your area early Thursday Morning. I plan on checking in at a decent time at the Economy Inn, hopefully before Sunset so I can check some of the immediate Area.


----------



## NYCruze2012 (Jan 16, 2012)

EcoDave said:


> Sure, I'll be passing through your area early Thursday Morning. I plan on checking in at a decent time at the Economy Inn, hopefully before Sunset so I can check some of the immediate Area.


 Sounds like a good idea. I would like to arrive at a decent time as well. I do not want to crawl in late at night and then be exhausted for the tour the next day.

Sent from AutoGuide.com App


----------



## XtremeAaron (Jan 22, 2012)

What time does the tour start? I just checked the original post but didn't see anything. 

Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## brian v (Dec 25, 2011)

PM ed or was that AM


----------



## H3LLON3ARTH (Dec 16, 2011)

XtremeAaron said:


> What time does the tour start? I just checked the original post but didn't see anything.
> 
> Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


Around 10:00am and have we decided if were meeting up for breakfast.

Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## brian v (Dec 25, 2011)

Is that Texas time or NY time ?


----------



## H3LLON3ARTH (Dec 16, 2011)

brian v said:


> Is that Texas time or NY time ?


Sometimes I don't know what to expect from you but there comes a time weather in Texas or in New York it dosnt matter it all the same to get up have breakfast and have some fun.



Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## XtremeAaron (Jan 22, 2012)

Ill be heading down on Friday morning, what time are we thinking for breakfast? Need to plan what time im getting up and making the hour drive.


----------



## brian v (Dec 25, 2011)

Yah man I am having eggs bacon coffee a couple of pancakes .

And the weather is nice too !


----------



## H3LLON3ARTH (Dec 16, 2011)

XtremeAaron said:


> Ill be heading down on Friday morning, what time are we thinking for breakfast? Need to plan what time im getting up and making the hour drive.


I was thinking we meet up at like 8:45 and eat then mob over to lordstown.

Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## brian v (Dec 25, 2011)

Interested ?


----------



## NYCruze2012 (Jan 16, 2012)

H3LLON3ARTH said:


> I was thinking we meet up at like 8:45 and eat then mob over to lordstown.
> 
> Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


 Breakfast! Definitely sounds like a good plan! I like Brian's plan as well! Eggs bacon and pancakes sounds good!

Sent from AutoGuide.com App


----------



## H3LLON3ARTH (Dec 16, 2011)

Well i was thinking hr to eat and then about 15 minutes to get to the plant.

Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## XtremeRevolution (Jan 19, 2012)

XtremeAaron said:


> What time does the tour start? I just checked the original post but didn't see anything.
> 
> Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


I just sent over Tom @ Lordstown an e-mail asking about that. I am expecting somewhere between 9:00 and 10:00. We can plan breakfast when that is determined. We will probably need to find a sizable breakfast place to accomodate all of us. 



brian v said:


> Interested ?


The question is, are you? Are you coming to the meet? Because if you are, I need to know so I can add you to the RSVP list so we know how many to expect. So far, you have not [clearly] requested a reservation.


----------



## XtremeRevolution (Jan 19, 2012)

*ATTENTION!*

There are only 36 RSVPs at this time and 34 confirmations. That means we have 4 slots open!!! The waiting list is empty. 

I told people that if they didn't respond by the 25th, I'd boot them, and I booted them, so if anyone wants to come or bring a friend or a wife or a girlfriend or whatever, let me know ASAP!

I'd like to fill those 4 slots by the time of the meet.


----------



## iKermit (Dec 13, 2010)

It is really killing me i can't go this year and meet everyone and experience this. But next year my wife and i will love to go, and we will just drive to Tennesee to stay a few more days. We hear it is beautiful there.


----------



## EcoDave (Mar 7, 2013)

XtremeRevolution said:


> I just sent over Tom @ Lordstown an e-mail asking about that. I am expecting somewhere between 9:00 and 10:00. We can plan breakfast when that is determined. We will probably need to find a sizable breakfast place to accomodate all of us.


Angie told me we get a One free food Coupon. We can use that on Friday Morning to start the day off and make things simple before we head out to the GM plant

The Economy Inn's website says:
Restaurant with Continental Breakfast



The Restaurant Kitchen
Restaurant | The Economy Inn Hotel


The Conference Room is the Breakfast area.



















Yes, It is big enough for us.... And big enough for everyone who is also staying at the hotel besides us.


----------



## ErikBEggs (Aug 20, 2011)

Did we confirm a dinner place / time for the people arriving Thursday?

I need to know when to leave work I live 3 hours away and I can leave anytime from 4 pm - 6:30 pm. No real traffic along the way so it should be 3 hrs or so on the dot.


----------



## EcoDave (Mar 7, 2013)

ErikBEggs said:


> Did we confirm a dinner place / time for the people arriving Thursday?
> 
> I need to know when to leave work I live 3 hours away and I can leave anytime from 4 pm - 6:30 pm. No real traffic along the way so it should be 3 hrs or so on the dot.


I would be arriving early in time for dinner.
How about the "Salsitas Mexican Restaurant" that is right next door to the Hotel? 
It has 9 good reviews out of 10, and the only bad review doesn't even have a description.
https://plus.google.com/110717255772610479662/about?gl=us&hl=en


----------



## gt_cristian (Apr 7, 2012)

Has anyone taken the time to make group reservations or do we have to that individually? I will need a room for two nights as I will be driving over 1000 miles.

My Cruze has only 2k miles right now, is it a good idea to take it on this trip? I've read somewhere that it is not good for the engine to drive on the highway for long distances when it is fairly new.


----------



## Sunline Fan (Jul 29, 2012)

gt_cristian said:


> Has anyone taken the time to make group reservations or do we have to that individually? I will need a room for two nights as I will be driving over 1000 miles.
> 
> My Cruze has only 2k miles right now, is it a good idea to take it on this trip? I've read somewhere that it is not good for the engine to drive on the highway for long distances when it is fairly new.


See here. You call and reserve your room individually, but make sure to mention the group so that you get the group rate.

http://www.cruzetalk.com/forum/18-events-meets-regional-discussion/11336-lordstown-tour-lodging.html

I wouldn't worry about taking a long trip like that. If you had like 500 miles on it, then I'd say you should put a few more. Personally, I'd avoid using cruise control the whole time so that it isn't too constant.

I'd also change out the factory oil before you leave too.


----------



## gt_cristian (Apr 7, 2012)

Thanks! I changed the factory oïl with ACDelco Synth Blend 500 miles ago and I will switch to Mobil 1 Synth on my next oil change.


----------



## H3LLON3ARTH (Dec 16, 2011)

We need to add one of these to the forum.

Countdown to May 17, 2013 10:00 AM in Youngstown


----------



## ErikBEggs (Aug 20, 2011)

So uh... Dinner Thursday night? 

Anyone?? It's next week and I would reaaaaaallllllyyyyyyy like to know so I can tell my job when I'm leaving -_-


----------



## NYCruze2012 (Jan 16, 2012)

I am taking Thursday off work so I can use that day to drive to Ohio. I do not want to be exhausted Friday morning at the tour.


----------



## Sunline Fan (Jul 29, 2012)

With only ten vacation days for the whole year, I'm leaving Thursday after a full day of work. So I think we'll be down there around 9:30ish.


----------



## Jnoobs (Nov 22, 2012)

Yeah I'll be working the whole day and be meeting up SunlineFan and AutumnCruze and we should be there around 930.


----------



## EcoDave (Mar 7, 2013)

I'll be on the Road as soon as it becomes Thursday. I work Wednesday 4pm - Midnight, and then I'm driving straight from work to Ohio, with a power nap somewhere at rest stop whenever I get tired.
I'm projecting I'll be checking into the Hotel around 4pm - 6pm. I will be available to grab dinner with other early birds.


----------



## Jnoobs (Nov 22, 2012)

Sunline Fan. Right around where we get off 75 there is a Kroger that we MUST stop at so I can fill up my tank with E-85 for the first time 


Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## Jnoobs (Nov 22, 2012)

I'll also need to use your computer to switch over the tune 


Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## Sunline Fan (Jul 29, 2012)

Jnoobs said:


> Sunline Fan. Right around where we get off 75 there is a Kroger that we MUST stop at so I can fill up my tank with E-85 for the first time
> 
> 
> Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


In Toledo? I know a lot of Meijers carry E85 too.



Jnoobs said:


> I'll also need to use your computer to switch over the tune
> 
> 
> Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


No problem, it'll be coming along. Just make sure to send me your tune file ahead of time. Hopefully I'll have an updated tune by then too.


----------



## Jnoobs (Nov 22, 2012)

I believe so. It's right around where we switch highways 


Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## ErikBEggs (Aug 20, 2011)

OK so all the Thursday Cruzen... who wants to grab late dinner???!!!!

Come on people tell me something!!!


----------



## ericpj (Oct 8, 2012)

I'm in for the thursday dinner. I expect to be checked in at the hotel at around 7 so anytime after that (working a half-day)


----------



## Jnoobs (Nov 22, 2012)

I'm in if you peeps are willing to wait extra late to eat 

Or I'll just goto a bar, have some drinks, and some food. I see that as a triple win!


Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## EcoDave (Mar 7, 2013)

In response to XR's Original Post - "Items for Discussion #3: Alternate Activities" I had suggested the Elm Drive In theater for Friday night. 
I tried calling their number in early April but it was out of service because it was the Off Season for them. I found their Facebook Page and sent them a Message on April 12th.

I finally got a response last night.

http://imageshack.us/a/img542/9018/elmdriveintheatre.png



So the question now is, by a show of :wave: hands, who wants in on this? I'll be the first to say "I" . The Prices are fairly cheap too.

Elm Road Drive-In Theatre: Welcome



> _*Always a double feature for one low price!*_ Adults$8.00Children (Ages 4-11)$4.00Under 4 Years OldFREE


----------



## Jnoobs (Nov 22, 2012)

I DO!!! Ill see if i can swing that saturday off of work as well :brave:


----------



## EcoDave (Mar 7, 2013)

I think Friday Night will be better because Sheri says it is less busy that day and Also, a lot of people in our Group are not staying past Friday night.


----------



## Sunline Fan (Jul 29, 2012)

As the first national and largest Cruze meet in North America, I propose we plan to set up a picture like this at some point, like Evertonca did in Brazil:


----------



## XtremeAaron (Jan 22, 2012)

I thought the same thing when I saw his thread last night! 

Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## AutumnCruzeRS (Sep 10, 2012)

Has anyone put a checklist together on what theyre bringing?


----------



## H3LLON3ARTH (Dec 16, 2011)

AutumnCruzeRS said:


> Has anyone put a checklist together on what theyre bringing?


Me lol I type it in wgen i get home

Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## Starks8 (Jul 20, 2011)

Yes, make sure you guys get lots and lots of pictures and videos of everyone's Cruzes together! I really wish I could make it but unfortunately its not going to happen this year but hopefully next time. I have to live viciously through everyone's pictures and videos some don't skim on them, lol!


----------



## XtremeAaron (Jan 22, 2012)

I plan on taking as many pics and videos as I can, dont worry!


----------



## Sunline Fan (Jul 29, 2012)

XtremeAaron said:


> I plan on taking as many pics and videos as I can, dont worry!


Same here!


Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## Jnoobs (Nov 22, 2012)

My friend Jake that is coming with me is a photographer and I know he plans to snap a lot


Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## tecollins1 (Nov 6, 2011)

Everyone bring 2 one dollar bills and 2 quarters to the meet.

I have something in the making for a souvenir.




Sent from AutoGuide.com App


----------



## Aftica (Oct 22, 2012)

Sorry guys but my work is going to keep me away next weekend. Hope you all have fun...


----------



## NYCruze2012 (Jan 16, 2012)

tecollins1 said:


> Everyone bring 2 one dollar bills and 2 quarters to the meet.
> 
> I have something in the making for a souvenir.
> 
> ...


$2.50? I sir plan to be bringing a lot more cash than that! LOL! Anyway should anybody need some quarters I have a whole crap load of them probably about $40. What are you up to T?


----------



## H3LLON3ARTH (Dec 16, 2011)

Hey guys we might have a little rain Friday.
Youngstown Weather Forecast and Conditions - weather.com


----------



## AutumnCruzeRS (Sep 10, 2012)

So should we set up a to bring list
#1: two 1dollar bills two quarters
#2: pop up shelter in case of rain if u have one
#3:


----------



## tecollins1 (Nov 6, 2011)

NYCruze2012 said:


> $2.50? I sir plan to be bringing a lot more cash than that! LOL! Anyway should anybody need some quarters I have a whole crap load of them probably about $40. What are you up to T?


I should have something to show in a day or two.


Sent from AutoGuide.com App


----------



## NYCruze2012 (Jan 16, 2012)

AutumnCruzeRS said:


> So should we set up a to bring list
> #1: two 1dollar bills two quarters
> #2: pop up shelter in case of rain if u have one
> #3:


Digital camera, chair to sit in, emergency underwear? (From the movie: Thats My Boy") just the underwear part!


Sent from AutoGuide.com App


----------



## XtremeRevolution (Jan 19, 2012)

Here's a list of things to bring:

1. A sense of humor. I don't like hearing crickets when I tell cheesy jokes. 
2. Pants. You aren't getting into the plant without them.
3. A light jacket or long sleeve shirt. The sheet metal plant throws sparks everywhere and these are required. 
4. Closed toed shoes. Again, these are required for the plant. If you wear flip-flops or sandals to the meet, make sure to bring a pair of shoes to walk around with inside the plant.
5. Some cash. Terry has something cool to sell for $2.50, and you'll probably each want two. Bring at least $5 in cash for that. I am guessing that they will have the plant souvenir store open as well. 
6. If you plan on listening to my sound system, bring some anti-depressants because no speakers you will ever hear after that will sound as good.


----------



## NYCruze2012 (Jan 16, 2012)

XtremeRevolution said:


> Here's a list of things to bring:
> 
> 1. A sense of humor. I don't like hearing crickets when I tell cheesy jokes.
> 2. Pants. You aren't getting into the plant without them.
> ...


 As per your list:
1) You will have some competition in that department.
2) I never leave my house without them on unless I am incredibly intoxicated.
3) Is it Stop, Drop & Roll in case it happens that one of us should accidentally catch on fire, or should we bring a personal fire extinguisher with us?
4) Sandals or flip flops are for tree hugging hippies and went out in the 70's along with bell bottom jeans and John Denver.
5) I plan on bringing a lot of cash and if they are that cheap I will be buying in bulk.
6) You are probably right and I would rather strip your car for audio parts if I feel that badly about how my sound system sounds.

Sent from AutoGuide.com App


----------



## XtremeRevolution (Jan 19, 2012)

NYCruze2012 said:


> As per your list:
> 1) You will have some competition in that department.
> 2) I never leave my house without them on unless I am incredibly intoxicated.
> 3) Is it Stop, Drop & Roll in case it happens that one of us should accidentally catch on fire, or should we bring a personal fire extinguisher with us?
> ...


1. BRING IT. It ain't easy being cheesy!
2. To be clear, long pants. 
3. Stop, drop, and roll, although Kristina had a spark land on her head last time we were there. It was kind of cool. I wish I had taken a picture. 
4. Unless you live in California, but it's almost a given you're a tree hugging hippie if you do. Almost...
5. Man you gonna bling out with what Terry's selling. I have a lot of old school hip-hop to play for you too!
6. You will feel that badly. Trust me. I will make sure you sit in your own car immediately after you listen to mine just to heighten the effect. I will have to make sure the rest of the group watches you for the rest of the day to make sure you are kept away from sharp objects or heavy machinery.


----------



## NYCruze2012 (Jan 16, 2012)

XtremeRevolution said:


> 1. BRING IT. It ain't easy being cheesy!
> 2. To be clear, long pants.
> 3. Stop, drop, and roll, although Kristina had a spark land on her head last time we were there. It was kind of cool. I wish I had taken a picture.
> 4. Unless you live in California, but it's almost a given you're a tree hugging hippie if you do. Almost...
> ...


Awesome! Game on!

Sent from AutoGuide.com App


----------



## Jnoobs (Nov 22, 2012)

7 days folks!


Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## H3LLON3ARTH (Dec 16, 2011)

http://www.timeanddate.com/countdown/generic?iso=20130517T00&p0=782&msg=Lordstown


----------



## NYCruze2012 (Jan 16, 2012)

Oh yeah! Can't come soon enough!

Sent from AutoGuide.com App


----------



## tecollins1 (Nov 6, 2011)

Here you guys go







Dog tag key chains
Come with the rings as well.
$2.50 1 per member and I have 10 to give out to the Lordstown guys that helped us lock on meet.


Sent from AutoGuide.com App


----------



## H3LLON3ARTH (Dec 16, 2011)

tecollins1 said:


> Here you guys go
> View attachment 13831
> 
> Dog tag key chains
> ...


Sweetness 

Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## XtremeAaron (Jan 22, 2012)

tecollins1 said:


> Here you guys go
> View attachment 13831
> 
> Dog tag key chains
> ...


Awesome! I HAVE to claim a black one! 

Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## Sunline Fan (Jul 29, 2012)

Awesome Terry! Are those aluminum?


----------



## NYCruze2012 (Jan 16, 2012)

Very cool Terry! I love it I definitely want more than one!


----------



## tecollins1 (Nov 6, 2011)

Yeah I can definitely make more but 50 of these were around $110 shipped.
Didn't know if these were going to be a hit or not so just got enough for 1 per and 10 for executives.

They are anodized aluminum and everything is laser etched 

Sent from AutoGuide.com App


----------



## H3LLON3ARTH (Dec 16, 2011)

XtremeAaron said:


> Awesome! I HAVE to claim a black one!
> 
> Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


yea i like the black one also


----------



## NYCruze2012 (Jan 16, 2012)

XtremeAaron said:


> Awesome! I HAVE to claim a black one!
> 
> Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


 I have to claim a darker blue one to match my car!

Sent from AutoGuide.com App


----------



## XtremeAaron (Jan 22, 2012)

Weather change up by me, I imagine an hour southeast will follow suit as well, we can only hope! 


Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## XtremeRevolution (Jan 19, 2012)

Well, we lost another guy (and his +1) from the RSVP list, which means we now have 34 people going and 6 open slots. 

If anyone else wants to go, just say the word and you've got a spot.


----------



## EcoDave (Mar 7, 2013)

And Hopefully, The Economy Inn is still accepting reservations for us at the discounted rate of $39.99


----------



## XtremeAaron (Jan 22, 2012)

I am getting very excited about this. After the tours I plan on driving about 20-30 minutes west to my mother's where I'll pick up my fiance. Thinking it would be great to have dinner somewhere Friday night with the group before everyone parts ways. You can see summit racing from my mom's backyard so if anyone wants to follow and hit that up when I pick her up your more than welcome. 

Who else is down for dinner sometime Friday night? 

Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## H3LLON3ARTH (Dec 16, 2011)

XtremeAaron said:


> I am getting very excited about this. After the tours I plan on driving about 20-30 minutes west to my mother's where I'll pick up my fiance. Thinking it would be great to have dinner somewhere Friday night with the group before everyone parts ways. You can see summit racing from my mom's backyard so if anyone wants to follow and hit that up when I pick her up your more than welcome.
> 
> Who else is down for dinner sometime Friday night?
> 
> Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


I'm down I'm staying till sunday

Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## tecollins1 (Nov 6, 2011)

Dog tags are in!







Also gave me thee different colors for free!







Magenta Yellow light pink.


Sent from AutoGuide.com App


----------



## H3LLON3ARTH (Dec 16, 2011)

Sweetness 

Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## NYCruze2012 (Jan 16, 2012)

I am getting very excited about this trip! I cannot wait to go! Looking forward to the dog tags also.


----------



## H3LLON3ARTH (Dec 16, 2011)

NYCruze2012 said:


> I am getting very excited about this trip! I cannot wait to go! Looking forward to the dog tags also.


I've been excited for about a year now lol

Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## tecollins1 (Nov 6, 2011)

Might have a couple extra Big 3 kits.
If you guys are interested could do a raffle or something.
Let me know.

If you are going and like this idea just click the like button.

Sent from AutoGuide.com App


----------



## H3LLON3ARTH (Dec 16, 2011)

tecollins1 said:


> Might have a couple extra Big 3 kits.
> If you guys are interested could do a raffle or something.
> Let me know.
> 
> ...


I don't need one but i defiantly like raffles lol.


----------



## AutumnCruzeRS (Sep 10, 2012)

TC you are full of great ideas. Totally neat with the dog tags. You had me thinking u were gonna make some kind of origami with the dollar bills and quarters. I already got your big3 kit so im good with that.


----------



## H3LLON3ARTH (Dec 16, 2011)

AutumnCruzeRS said:


> TC you are full of great ideas. Totally neat with the dog tags. You had me thinking u were gonna make some kind of origami with the dollar bills and quarters. I already got your big3 kit so im good with that.


press like anyway lol who doesn't like a raffle.


----------



## NYCruze2012 (Jan 16, 2012)

I think the raffles are a fantastic idea but I think they should be restricted to those members who don't have a Big 3 kit yet. I am just looking at it from the viewpoint of maybe at the time they did not have the money for it because their money had to go to something else or they had bills to pay or whatever reason. Just my $0.02 there.


----------



## H3LLON3ARTH (Dec 16, 2011)

NYCruze2012 said:


> I think the raffles are a fantastic idea but I think they should be restricted to those members who don't have a Big 3 kit yet. I am just looking at it from the viewpoint of maybe at the time they did not have the money for it because their money had to go to something else or they had bills to pay or whatever reason. Just my $0.02 there.


Yes I am not trying to get the raffle going on to get another big three as i don't need one.


----------



## XtremeAaron (Jan 22, 2012)

I dont have one


----------



## tecollins1 (Nov 6, 2011)

XtremeAaron said:


> I dont have one


Buy more raffle tickets  
Chances improve, they will.


Sent from AutoGuide.com App


----------



## NYCruze2012 (Jan 16, 2012)

tecollins1 said:


> Buy more raffle tickets
> Chances improve, they will.
> 
> 
> Sent from AutoGuide.com App


Thank you very much YODA!

Sent from AutoGuide.com App


----------



## XtremeAaron (Jan 22, 2012)

Weather update! 


Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## CyclonicWrath (May 14, 2013)

I'm assuming this is in the US?


----------



## XtremeAaron (Jan 22, 2012)

Yes, it's in Lordstown Ohio. 

Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## CyclonicWrath (May 14, 2013)

That sucks! That's a good 6 1/2 hour drive for me plus boarder time!


----------



## EcoDave (Mar 7, 2013)

CyclonicWrath said:


> That sucks! That's a good 6 1/2 hour drive for me plus boarder time!


its a 10 hour drive for me, and i didnt think twice about going. Even a couple of other people have longer drives than me.


----------



## H3LLON3ARTH (Dec 16, 2011)

CyclonicWrath said:


> That sucks! That's a good 6 1/2 hour drive for me plus boarder time!


I'm driving 20 hrs and another member is driving like 28 hrs or something. 

Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## NYCruze2012 (Jan 16, 2012)

Its only 7hrs for me thankfully. The weather is what it is and I'm looking forward to meeting my fellow Cruze owners and the tour.


----------



## CyclonicWrath (May 14, 2013)

Wish I had that kinda time like you guys


----------



## tecollins1 (Nov 6, 2011)

Looks like I have 3 extra kits that I might bring along.


Sent from AutoGuide.com App


----------



## GoldenCruze (Dec 18, 2011)

Life changes, and because of that I won't be able to make this meet. Most disappointing.


----------



## XtremeRevolution (Jan 19, 2012)

XtremeAaron said:


> Weather update!
> 
> 
> Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


Sunny with a high of 75? That's amazing!

Sent from AutoGuide.com App


----------



## XtremeAaron (Jan 22, 2012)

Only about an hour and ten minute drive for me  . 

I have been stressing out about the weather for about a week now, I really hope it can only get better than what's projected! 

Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## H3LLON3ARTH (Dec 16, 2011)

I think I'm going to start a thread tomorrow for my trip I plan on taking lots of pics and maybe when I get bored I will do some video blogs what do you alk think.

Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## AutumnCruzeRS (Sep 10, 2012)

Im gonna bring my extra 2 hitches to try and sell. Theyre new in box with packaging damage. Curt hitch sent me 3 new hitches trying to satisfy me with damageless coatings. If anyones interested let me know. They come with all hardware to install.


----------



## ErikBEggs (Aug 20, 2011)

I'll be looking for Cruzen as soon as I roll in at 8 pm on Thursday.. Where yall gonna be?!


----------



## terrym (Jun 16, 2012)

tecollins1 said:


> Looks like I have 3 extra kits that I might bring along.


Bring 3 you must.

Buy 1, I will.

Pay full $50, I will, even though pay for shipping you will not since deliver in person at Lordstown you can.

(Waves hand, initiating Jedi mind trick)

Include a free black or dark blue Cruze keychain you will (hope, I do) since pay for shipping you will not.

Decide you must. Clear your mind must be. 

Difficult to see. Always in motion is the future...

Try not. Do, or do not. There is no try.

See you Thursday I might, Friday I will.


----------



## terrym (Jun 16, 2012)

As far as things to bring... 

If anyone has one of those gizmos to reset TPMS locations, I would appreciate it if you would bring it and demonstrate how it works. On my car. :th_coolio:

I personally rotated my tires a few weeks ago, so my Cruze doesn't display the proper locations. I'm planning on getting one of those tools, but I don't have one yet.


----------



## tecollins1 (Nov 6, 2011)

terrym said:


> Bring 3 you must.
> 
> Buy 1, I will.
> 
> ...


Most epic quote, this is!
Haha
Can do! 


Sent from AutoGuide.com App


----------



## EcoDave (Mar 7, 2013)

ErikBEggs said:


> I'll be looking for Cruzen as soon as I roll in at 8 pm on Thursday.. Where yall gonna be?!


I'll probably be one of the 1st ones to get there on Thursday. I'll either be at Little Joe's Car wash or at the Bar inside the Economy Inn hotel. 
Maybe in the Economy Inn Parking Lot if others are there.


----------



## H3LLON3ARTH (Dec 16, 2011)

Its 7:45 a.m and I just toped off my tank over filled it by two gallons and I will try not to get over 65 mph see y'all tomorrow.

Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## tecollins1 (Nov 6, 2011)

H3LLON3ARTH said:


> Its 7:45 a.m and I just toped off my tank over filled it by two gallons and I will try not to get over 65 mph see y'all tomorrow.
> 
> Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


Safe travels man!


Sent from AutoGuide.com App


----------



## Sunline Fan (Jul 29, 2012)

Have a safe trip!


----------



## H3LLON3ARTH (Dec 16, 2011)

Hopefully the raon stays away from me thatnks guys

Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## EcoDave (Mar 7, 2013)

H3LLON3ARTH said:


> Its 7:45 a.m and I just toped off my tank over filled it by two gallons and I will try not to get over 65 mph see y'all tomorrow.
> 
> Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


You are getting a head start on me lol
I still have to go to work tonight, get out at midnight and then I'm on my way to Ohio. 
I just got back home from dropping my kids off at school, I wish I could take a nap but I have to get packing before I have to pick up kids and then leave for work at 3pm.

People keep telling me rest area's are very unsafe and that they would not take the chance to catch a power nap at one. 
What's more unsafe, Rest Area naps on the Interstates or Falling asleep at the wheel at 3 o'clock in the morning? :1poke:


----------



## tecollins1 (Nov 6, 2011)

EcoDave said:


> People keep telling me rest area's are very unsafe and that they would not take the chance to catch a power nap at one.
> What's more unsafe, Rest Area naps on the Interstates or Falling asleep at the wheel at 3 o'clock in the morning? :1poke:


I went from LAX to pittsburgh in 2010.
First stop I made was in Texas on the panhandle at some random gas station.
A good reason to have tinted windows.
I pushed all my luggage to the front seats and put the back seats down. Laid half way in the trunk and in the back seat. Perfect size bed. Lol




Sent from AutoGuide.com App


----------



## obermd (Mar 3, 2012)

Safe trip to all. Get photos for us, please.


----------



## EcoDave (Mar 7, 2013)

tecollins1 said:


> I went from LAX to pittsburgh in 2010.
> First stop I made was in Texas on the panhandle at some random gas station.
> A good reason to have tinted windows.
> I pushed all my luggage to the front seats and put the back seats down. Laid half way in the trunk and in the back seat. Perfect size bed. Lol
> ...


Hey that's a really good idea, Didn't even think of that.
I only have 35% tints but it should do just fine in the dark hours of the early morning.


----------



## EcoDave (Mar 7, 2013)

Finished packing, here's a few things I am bringing that some of you might want to bring for yourselves:

A Cooler with 5 beers and 8 Bottles of Water + frozen Ice pack (need to stay hydrated especially day after you drink a few beers.)
My Netbook with power cord and a spare RJ-45 LAN cable (Hotels have WiFi but sometimes there is a lan jack in the wall)
Car washing stuff, a few Car Tools (in case of necessity or absolute boredom)
Smart phone Charger, Pocket Camera and USB music thumb drive (I almost forgot these very important things and last minute packing)
I'm off to pick up my kids from school and then I work from 4pm to midnight. After I get out of work, I am on the road to Ohio tonight, errhm, I mean early tomorrowish..!


----------



## NYCruze2012 (Jan 16, 2012)

Okay everybody see you there. I'm leaving tomorrow morning about 10am. or 11a.m. which should put me there about 6 or 7p.m. Everyone have a safe drive. I have a list of things I am bringing with me as well. Just some traveling stuff that I need. Music and some stuff to drink. Maybe some road munchies and such.


----------



## NYCruze2012 (Jan 16, 2012)

Just a side note here. I know this is not the proper thread for this but I have a TurboTech Solid Engine Mount for sale. I had it on my Cruze Eco for two weeks, comes with instructions and the bolts. It is black with a red bushing and I will sell it to anyone wants it for a rock bottom price! If you're interested shoot me a PM or reply here.

Sent from AutoGuide.com App


----------



## Jnoobs (Nov 22, 2012)

IF THE PRICE IS RIGHT I WILL BUY IT. However I have no idea how to install it


----------



## NYCruze2012 (Jan 16, 2012)

Jnoobs said:


> IF THE PRICE IS RIGHT I WILL BUY IT. However I have no idea how to install it


Very easy and straightforward install. I will let go for $75.00. It's like $160 or $180 from TurboTech something like that


----------



## Jnoobs (Nov 22, 2012)

And what again are the perks of said piece?


Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## tecollins1 (Nov 6, 2011)

Throttle response and more power to the wheels.


Sent from AutoGuide.com App


----------



## Sunline Fan (Jul 29, 2012)

My K&N drop in is coming along for the ride down, and hopefully not the ride back...


----------



## Jnoobs (Nov 22, 2012)

NYCruze, bring it because i think i may some money for you tomorrow 



See you all in a few hours :th_coolio:


----------



## Sunline Fan (Jul 29, 2012)

Cruze is all clean in and out, all four tires removed, cleaned, and rotated, oil level checked, she's full up of gas, and I already started packing some things in it for the trip like tools, some touch up/cleaning supplies, a folding chair, and a cooler of some beverages.

I still need to pack for myself yet...


----------



## tecollins1 (Nov 6, 2011)

Cleaned the interior, engine bay and wiped off the rims. Will take to the car wash when I arrive. 


Sent from AutoGuide.com App


----------



## NYCruze2012 (Jan 16, 2012)

tecollins1 said:


> Cleaned the interior, engine bay and wiped off the rims. Will take to the car wash when I arrive.
> 
> 
> Sent from AutoGuide.com App


 Shouldn't you be sleeping and getting ready for the drive?


----------



## tecollins1 (Nov 6, 2011)

NYCruze2012 said:


> Shouldn't you be sleeping and getting ready for the drive?


Haha had a Starbucks Venti mocha frapachino couple hrs ago still feeling the effects of the caffeine hahaha


Sent from AutoGuide.com App


----------



## EcoDave (Mar 7, 2013)

drove to a rest area, somewhere near I 84 exit 1 or 2, about to catch a nap....


----------



## NYCruze2012 (Jan 16, 2012)

Youre 5 minutes from my house. I'm going to come over there and pound on your windows and scare the crap out of you!


----------



## EcoDave (Mar 7, 2013)

LoLtoo late now, Road trip continue 2hour nap complete


----------



## H3LLON3ARTH (Dec 16, 2011)

EcoDave said:


> LoLtoo late now, Road trip continue 2hour nap complete


Drive safe


----------



## NYCruze2012 (Jan 16, 2012)

Everyone have a safe trip! I'm just about to get on the road myself.


----------



## EcoDave (Mar 7, 2013)

rest stop #2 , just past Wilkes Barre and Scranton
averaging over 50 mpg so far on an Eco MT with less than 2500 miles
when I filled up in NY state, tank said 527 mile range, WOW new record for me!


----------



## tecollins1 (Nov 6, 2011)

Nice 


Sent from AutoGuide.com App


----------



## NYCruze2012 (Jan 16, 2012)

Way to go Dave! I'm all gassed up and my car is washed. Just jumped on i-84 I got 425 miles to go. Let the games begin!


----------



## EcoDave (Mar 7, 2013)

pit stop 3, rest area in clinton county PA.
u might catch up to me if you dont stop.


----------



## NYCruze2012 (Jan 16, 2012)

EcoDave said:


> pit stop 3, rest area in clinton county PA.
> u might catch up to me if you dont stop.


 I am on I 81 heading towards I 80. I have 19 miles to gof


----------



## ErikBEggs (Aug 20, 2011)

You guys are making this sound so fun!!


----------



## NYCruze2012 (Jan 16, 2012)

Okay just got on I 80 west! Sorry for the delay in my previous post.


----------



## NYCruze2012 (Jan 16, 2012)

Dave tell me what mile marker you are at on I 80 west


----------



## NYCruze2012 (Jan 16, 2012)

**** running 70 miles an hour with the conditioning on and averaging 46.8 miles per gallon. I love my Eco!


----------



## 2013Cruze (Aug 4, 2012)

Have fun everyone.

Wish I could go.


----------



## Sunline Fan (Jul 29, 2012)

I hope you guys aren't posting while driving...


----------



## tecollins1 (Nov 6, 2011)

2 more hours and ill be on the road! 


Sent from AutoGuide.com App


----------



## NYCruze2012 (Jan 16, 2012)

Who me? I am posting while using voice chat.


----------



## NYCruze2012 (Jan 16, 2012)

Dave check your PM's

Sent from AutoGuide.com App


----------



## NYCruze2012 (Jan 16, 2012)

Okay I just passed the Clinton County rest stop where Dave stopped

Sent from AutoGuide.com App


----------



## tecollins1 (Nov 6, 2011)

Your 2hrs behind 


Sent from AutoGuide.com App


----------



## NYCruze2012 (Jan 16, 2012)

Yeah I'm starting to get the impression Terry. No way I will catch up with him


Sent from AutoGuide.com App


----------



## tecollins1 (Nov 6, 2011)

10 more minutes and ill be on the road!


Sent from AutoGuide.com App


----------



## NYCruze2012 (Jan 16, 2012)

tecollins1 said:


> 10 more minutes and ill be on the road!
> 
> 
> Sent from AutoGuide.com App


 Get your butt moving!


----------



## tecollins1 (Nov 6, 2011)

25 min away


Sent from AutoGuide.com App


----------



## EcoDave (Mar 7, 2013)

I'm at the hotel first, I win lol.

Angie remembered me and told me there are 16 reservations. 

Don't expect too much for 39.99
The fridge is barely cool, the tv's are ancient, there is no iron or board, no closet- just an "area" instead.

Other than that its not too bad for the money.
They gave me stinky smoke infested room so make sure to speak up and say you want non-smoking if you do not smoke. I changed from smoke room 222 to non-smoking 228.

I'm gonna crash for a few minutes, Someone come wake me up lol.


----------



## iKermit (Dec 13, 2010)

I wish i was there...

Can someone start BANGING loudly on Ecodaves door? and scream "I KNOW YOUR IN THERE!!!!!!!!!!!!" with a warrior scream after?


----------



## Patman (May 7, 2011)

iKermit said:


> I wish i was there...
> 
> Can someone start BANGING loudly on Ecodaves door? and scream "I KNOW YOUR IN THERE!!!!!!!!!!!!" with a warrior scream after?


ME too. I would have to head out tonight but too late! Have fun guys


----------



## NYCruze2012 (Jan 16, 2012)

Or leave the poor guy alone he's been on the road all night! Anyway I will see you soon I have 17 miles to go.


----------



## tecollins1 (Nov 6, 2011)

Made it in 


Sent from AutoGuide.com App


----------



## NYCruze2012 (Jan 16, 2012)

12 miles left


----------



## EcoDave (Mar 7, 2013)

Terry's audio system is awesome!


----------



## XtremeRevolution (Jan 19, 2012)

EcoDave said:


> Terry's audio system is awesome!


I'm 2 hours away. 

Sent from AutoGuide.com App


----------



## grumpy (Oct 24, 2011)

stopped over at the Inn...met & talked with EcoDave...everyone else musta already went to the Strip Club...


----------



## tecollins1 (Nov 6, 2011)

Naw car wash and filling up headin back now


Sent from AutoGuide.com App


----------



## NYCruze2012 (Jan 16, 2012)

Okay you guys where are the rest of you?









Sent from AutoGuide.com App


----------



## XtremeAaron (Jan 22, 2012)

I plan to be arriving at about 8:00-830am tomorrow. Hopefully some of you guys are up and what not so im not alone in the parking lot! Also im bringing a few things with me pictured here, what else do you think I should bring? If I have it I will.


----------



## CRUISE-CRUZE (Nov 8, 2010)

XtremeAaron said:


> I plan to be arriving at about 8:00-830am tomorrow. Hopefully some of you guys are up and what not so im not alone in the parking lot! Also im bringing a few things with me pictured here, what else do you think I should bring? If I have it I will.
> 
> View attachment 14027


I have the same plan with you Aaron. I’ll see you in the morning in the parking lot. I think everybody will be out around 8.30. We should take some pictures.


----------



## XtremeAaron (Jan 22, 2012)

CRUISE-CRUZE said:


> I have the same plan with you Aaron. I’ll see you in the morning in the parking lot. I think everybody will be out around 8.30. We should take some pictures.


Sounds good. Where are you coming from?


----------



## terrym (Jun 16, 2012)

We are LEAVING the hotel parking lot at 8:30 am, so if anyone would like to meet us here to be part of the Cruze Convoy to the plant, you should probably be in the parking lot by 8:20am.

Economy Inn
1051 N Canfield Niles Road
Austintown, OH 44515

Otherwise we'll see you at the plant!


----------



## Starks8 (Jul 20, 2011)

XtremeAaron said:


> I plan to be arriving at about 8:00-830am tomorrow. Hopefully some of you guys are up and what not so im not alone in the parking lot! Also im bringing a few things with me pictured here, what else do you think I should bring? If I have it I will.
> 
> View attachment 14027




Another great thing for you and others to bring would be a spark plug regapping tool to help those who are coming and haven't did their plugs yet.


----------



## XtremeAaron (Jan 22, 2012)

Gassing up and jumping on 77 south in about ten minutes. See you at the hotel! 

Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## tecollins1 (Nov 6, 2011)

Getting ready now. Then breakfast.


Sent from AutoGuide.com App


----------



## NYCruze2012 (Jan 16, 2012)

Just got up. I never get up this early even when I'm home. What is wrong with me? A little breakfast and then the massive convoy of Cruzen over to the factory for the tour!

Sent from AutoGuide.com App


----------



## bbdhomer (Jun 20, 2012)

have fun, guys!


----------



## tecollins1 (Nov 6, 2011)

Sent from AutoGuide.com App


----------



## iKermit (Dec 13, 2010)

Enjoy the trip everyone! Take all the pictures you can.


----------



## NYCruze2012 (Jan 16, 2012)

iKermit said:


> Enjoy the trip everyone! Take all the pictures you can.


Dont worry iKermit! The fellas are taking all the pictures they possibly can and what they are allowed to at the factory.


----------



## NYCruze2012 (Jan 16, 2012)

I just discovered I have to drop out of the tour due to a leg injury 3 weeks ago while I was on my motorcycle. I cannot walk on it too long and the pain is too great if I do. I am still having a great time however just being out here with everyone! I did however get to see new Cruzen coming down the factory line!


----------



## iKermit (Dec 13, 2010)

NYCruze2012 said:


> I just discovered I have to drop out of the tour due to a leg injury 3 weeks ago while I was on my motorcycle. I cannot walk on it too long and the pain is too great if I do. I am still having a great time however just being out here with everyone!


Sorry to hear about your leg, does it hurt too much to drive? I see you have a 6MT.


----------



## ecoboost6m (Mar 6, 2013)

what you guys doing after the tour i live in the area and if your meeting at quaker city then ill meet up there or if anyone is interested we have an unofficial car meet at value city furniture in boardman oh on route 224 across from kmart and long john silvers if anyone sees this you can pm me ill give you my number and meet up with you guys take some pics or something


----------



## NYCruze2012 (Jan 16, 2012)

iKermit said:


> Sorry to hear about your leg, does it hurt too much to drive? I see you have a 6MT.


Hey thanks iKermit. It really depends on how long I spend behind the wheel or stand. My doctor said I should have been off of it for 6 weeks but this is 3 weeks and there was no way I was going to miss the Lordstown trip. When I get home I still have a couple of days to rest up before work.


----------



## tecollins1 (Nov 6, 2011)

Just finished up test drivin the 2.0 TD 
It's pretty friggin sweet!!! 


Sent from AutoGuide.com App


----------



## ecoboost6m (Mar 6, 2013)

is anyone going to quaker city or meeting anywhere after the plant tour?


----------



## jgill987 (Dec 29, 2012)

need a meet on the west coast!


----------



## Sid1991 (Sep 1, 2012)

If you have an open slot im free and want to come.


----------



## zeoalex (Aug 24, 2013)

I'm interested but doubtful. I may be able to talk to my boss and work something out since I've already scheduled my vacation days for the year. 

Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## XtremeRevolution (Jan 19, 2012)

Sid1991 said:


> If you have an open slot im free and want to come.





zeoalex said:


> I'm interested but doubtful. I may be able to talk to my boss and work something out since I've already scheduled my vacation days for the year.
> 
> Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


This thread was for last year's 2013 meet. The date has yet to be set for 2014.


----------



## zeoalex (Aug 24, 2013)

Yeah I was just looking at the calendar and realizing that the 17th is a friday. Whoops. 

Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## kfr291 (Aug 11, 2012)

I am in!


----------



## XtremeRevolution (Jan 19, 2012)

kfr291 said:


> I am in!


No you're not because this is the thread for the 2013 meet! I need to lock this thread so people don't keep posting.

Sent from mobile.


----------

